# Der „Ich war heute mit dem Rennrad unterwegs“-Thread



## lupus_bhg (18. November 2020)

Da ich ein derartiges Thema hier noch nicht gesehen habe und die unterwegs-Bilder-Threads immer sehr interessant sind, eröffne ich so etwas nun hier. Also: Postet Bilder von euren Rennrad-Touren und schreibt ggf. ein paar Worte dazu.

Ich fange ganz unspektakulär mit einem Bild von der heutigen Runde (Der Urlaub muss weg!) an:


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. November 2020)

Paar ältere Fotos der @lupus_bhg ist mir bestimmt nicht böse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. November 2020)

Ein paar Pics auf die Schnelle....


Vom Taunus nach Reutlingen zu den Schwiegereltern und am nächsten Tag zurück..



Stilfserjoch Uphill  










Stilfserjoch 2 Jahre zuvor....




Rhön-Rad-Marathon   -  Bimbach


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. November 2020)

Dann noch was von Anfang des Monats:


----------



## Fortis76 (22. November 2020)

Tolle Idee mit dem Thread hier.
Ein paar Bilder der heutigen Tour. Frisch aber schön war es.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (6. Dezember 2020)

Mal schnell auf den Donnersberg 👍
Entschuldigt bitte die Pedalstellung und die Position der Kette 😉
Bin kein "Rennradfahrer" 🤪


----------



## Martinwurst (6. Dezember 2020)

Schon lustig, dass ihr alles Fotos von den Pässen hochlädt, wo ich mit dem Motorrad war 

Da kann man mit nem Rennrad ja im Prinzip bergab mit dem gleichen Speed runterfahren.
Das stell ich mir nur mit Lycra und Helm schon etwas "nackt" vor.


----------



## xcmarathonisti (9. Dezember 2020)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Tolle Idee mit dem Thread hier.
> Ein paar Bilder der heutigen Tour. Frisch aber schön war es.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1155440
> Anhang anzeigen 1155444


Schloss Eberstein bei Gernsbach?


----------



## Fortis76 (9. Dezember 2020)

Ja richtig.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Triturbo (12. Dezember 2020)

Leider auch schon wieder 4 Monate her, da war es scheinbar auch noch wärmer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (13. Dezember 2020)

Frisch von heute Morgen 😎


----------



## Donnerbolzen (13. Dezember 2020)

Schönes Wetter heute 👍


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Donnerbolzen (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich war heute wieder mit dem Rennrad unterwegs 😁


----------



## synlos (18. Dezember 2020)

Anfang April, kleine Gedenkfahrt an die TDE die 2020 leider nicht stattfand.


----------



## synlos (18. Dezember 2020)

And beyond - der April war richtig schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (19. Dezember 2020)

Von heute. So ein Wetter...




Schön dreckig wars manchmal




Wurde später noch dreckiger




Richtig unschön




Richtig bekloppt


----------



## Donnerbolzen (19. Dezember 2020)

War heute eine neblige Angelegenheit 🙄
Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht 😉🍻


----------



## Kofure (21. Dezember 2020)

Wahrscheinlich das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr draußen unterwegs 
Und dann gleich mal ein schönes Rennrad highlight aka Singletrail und schlammiger Waldweg mitgenommen. Nicht mal beim Ritter Sport Cafe konnte man sich stärken 😔


----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. Dezember 2020)

Kofure schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr draußen unterwegs
> Und dann gleich mal ein schönes Rennrad highlight aka Singletrail und schlammiger Waldweg mitgenommen. Nicht mal beim Ritter Sport Cafe konnte man sich stärken 😔
> Anhang anzeigen 1173159Anhang anzeigen 1173162


Solange es nicht schneit, fahre ich weiter Rennrad 👍


----------



## Kofure (21. Dezember 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Solange es nicht schneit, fahre ich weiter Rennrad 👍


Ne nasse Straßen mit Laub bzw Dreck knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt sind nicht meins. Da geh ich lieber in den Wald und spiele im Schlamm


----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. Dezember 2020)

Kofure schrieb:


> Ne nasse Straßen mit Laub bzw Dreck knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt sind nicht meins. Da geh ich lieber in den Wald und spiele im Schlamm


Nasser Wald und Schlamm macht definitiv auch Spaß 😉


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Dezember 2020)

Heute etwas besucht, was heute auch auf den heißen Stein kommt 





Danach hat's dann nur noch geregnet...


----------



## swift daddy (27. Dezember 2020)

_brrrrr_ kühl war's heute Morgen 





... und jetzt ab in die Whirlwanne


----------



## gStar_1988 (27. Dezember 2020)

Mich hat's heute auch gefroren, war dennoch top.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Dezember 2020)

Die letzte oder vorletzte Runde in diesem Jahr führte mich mit dem Cinelli um den Wannsee und dann auch über die Glienicker Brücke.





Im Wald schien wieder die Hölle losgewesen zu sein - die Parkplätze waren knüppelvoll und ich war froh, nicht mit dem MTB oder Gravelbike unterwegs gewesen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich war heute auch zum vorletzten Mal für dieses Jahr mit dem Rennrad und Michael unterwegs 😉
Die Zufahrtsstraße zum Donnersberg wird ab morgen gesperrt!


----------



## terryx (31. Dezember 2020)

swift daddy schrieb:


> _brrrrr_ kühl war's heute Morgen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schönes Rad 👍🏻, den Typ sieht man selten (so eins hängt bei mir daheim an der Wand ).


----------



## Donnerbolzen (31. Dezember 2020)

Heute ohne Rennrad unterwegs 😪
War aber trotzdem schön 👍
Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 🍻
Hoffentlich bald ohne Corona!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. Januar 2021)

Frohes neues Jahr an alle 👍
Die ersten 80 Kilometer in 2021 mit Michael sind geschafft 😉


----------



## swift daddy (1. Januar 2021)

terryx schrieb:


> Schönes Rad 👍🏻, den Typ sieht man selten (so eins hängt bei mir daheim an der Wand ).


Naja hat ja auch schon ein paar Jährchen aufm Buckel und damals war BMC auch noch mehr Nischenmarke als heutzutage.
Ist aber echt ein Top-Rad, eventuell spendiere ich zum 10-jährigen Geburtstag dieses Jahr nen neuen LRS 🤔😎


----------



## terryx (4. Januar 2021)

Erste Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr (Photospot bei Weiler Brüggen SSW’ von Köln)  -   kalt war’s....


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2021)

Die Sonne zeigte sich überraschenderweise doch noch...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (10. Januar 2021)

Wir hatten gestern und heute ☀️


----------



## Donnerbolzen (11. Januar 2021)

Heute schon wieder ☀️😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (16. Januar 2021)

Frisch war es heute so ab Stunde 2,5 ohne die Sonne. 

Wer erkennt den See?
Es wird hier 1x im Jahr ein Rennen einer knüppelharten Disziplin ausgetragen....


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Januar 2021)

Zu knüppelharter Disziplin fällt mir (in Bezug auf dieses Forum) nur 24-Stunden-Rennen -> Alfsee ein


----------



## kordesh (16. Januar 2021)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Zu knüppelharter Disziplin fällt mir (in Bezug auf dieses Forum) nur 24-Stunden-Rennen -> Alfsee ein



Ding Ding Ding... 

So ist es


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Januar 2021)

Kurzer Abstecher übers Feld...


----------



## Oseki (19. Januar 2021)

Ice Cube


----------



## the_real_iflow (24. Januar 2021)

Ha! Super Fred! 

Da mach ich mit 

(Psst, war aber schon gestern...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (24. Januar 2021)

schweddl schrieb:


> Ha! Super Fred!
> 
> Da mach ich mit
> 
> ...


Wir haben nicht mehr soviel Schnee 👍


----------



## rauschs (4. Februar 2021)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter heute 👍



Das Viadukt: Könntest du noch etwas dazu schreiben, wo liegt das genau?

(Rennrad Bilder habe ich gerade nicht: Ist auf der Rolle... )


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. Februar 2021)

rauschs schrieb:


> Das Viadukt: Könntest du noch etwas dazu schreiben, wo liegt das genau?
> 
> (Rennrad Bilder habe ich gerade nicht: Ist auf der Rolle... )


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. Februar 2021)

Ich war heute wieder mit dem Rennrad unterwegs 👍


----------



## Kofure (20. Februar 2021)

Jetzt auch endlich mal die Draußensaison eingeläutet. 
War aber eher entspanntes Light gravel, da mein Kollege mit dem Gravelbike dabei war
Erst am Grab einer Königin vorbei, dann zum ersten Fernsehturm aus Stahbeton, über den einzigen Radweg der Umgebung der den Namen verdient zu einem weltbekannten Schokoladenhersteller und wieder zurück (mit ein paar weiteren schleifen)
Am Ende 110km/1100hm, das rollentraining bringt wohl doch was


----------



## swift daddy (21. Februar 2021)

So früh im Jahr lockt der Berg mich ja normalerweise nicht, aber bei dem Wetter konnt' ich net widerstehen 😎 Blick vom St. Odile in Richtung Neuntelstein


----------



## daniel77 (22. Februar 2021)

erste Schwarzwaldrunde bei morgens +3°C und am Mittag bei +15°C


----------



## HagbardZoid (22. Februar 2021)

Mein Samstag



Mein Sonntag


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Februar 2021)

HagbardZoid schrieb:


> Mein Samstag
> Anhang anzeigen 1213827
> Mein Sonntag
> Anhang anzeigen 1213826


Gratulation 👍
Sehr schöne Landschaft und sehr schönes Rennrad 🍻


----------



## HagbardZoid (23. Februar 2021)

Danke dir 

Heute K3 Training. Hier oben gibts auch noch Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2021)

Herrlich sonnige Feierabendtouren derzeit


----------



## Donnerbolzen (25. Februar 2021)

Gestern und heute auf dem Donnersberg gewesen 👍


----------



## DavidLV (2. März 2021)

Gestern die zweite Tour mit dem „neuen“:


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. März 2021)

In freier Wildbahn erreichen die Legosteine einfach noch eine anständige Größe...


----------



## seblubb (3. März 2021)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> In freier Wildbahn erreichen die Legosteine einfach noch eine anständige Größe...


Dein Rahmen als Maßstab? Dann war das Duplo


----------



## Fortis76 (4. März 2021)

Am Sonntag erste Ausfahrt nach Kaltenbronn hoch 😀


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. März 2021)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag erste Ausfahrt nach Kaltenbronn hoch 😀
> Anhang anzeigen 1220266


Ah,- ist die Straße wieder offen?


----------



## Fortis76 (4. März 2021)

Ja, aber leider ist nur der obere Teil neu gemacht.


----------



## synlos (6. März 2021)

Voll die Seuche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (7. März 2021)

Keine Bilder mit Bike, dafür mal das künftige Eigenheim inklusive Pumptrack angeschaut


----------



## Fortis76 (7. März 2021)

Schönes Wetter war aber teilweise doch recht kalt.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (7. März 2021)

Ovale Kettenblätter funktionieren auch am Rennrad 😉


----------



## F_Hecker (7. März 2021)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag erste Ausfahrt nach Kaltenbronn hoch 😀
> Anhang anzeigen 1220266


Tolles Rad!


----------



## Bensemer (21. März 2021)

So langsam bekommt das SchlechtWetterHardtail immer öfter mal ein Ruhetag. 72 Kilometer bei überwiegend Regen aber immerhin waren es 5°. Es wird besser.


----------



## 2RadBanause (22. März 2021)

Wieso stellst Du Dein Bianchi an den Pranger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (22. März 2021)

2RadBanause schrieb:


> Wieso stellst Du Dein Bianchi an den Pranger?


Ich bin da schon hunderte Male von rechts kommend vorbei geschossen aber der Reichenbacher Pranger ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Gestern hielt ich dort an um einen Riegel zu essen und habe ihn entdeckt, da war er mir ein Bild wert.


----------



## SeppmitS (22. März 2021)

Ein paar Bilder aus dem Jahr 2020...Radl Anfang Juni geholt und paar Meter durch die Gegend gerollt.


----------



## swift daddy (22. März 2021)

2RadBanause schrieb:


> Wieso stellst Du Dein Bianchi an den Pranger?


Weil Plattformpedale


----------



## Bensemer (22. März 2021)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Weil Plattformpedale


Solche Kommentare sind der Grund warum ich das Rennrad nie fotografiere bzw. irgendwo hochlade. 😔
Ich habe 2004 beim Unteroffiziers Lehrgang eine sehr ekelhafte Verletzung am Knie abbekommen mit der ich immer zu kämpfen haben werde. Ich habe zig Varianten an Pedale, Pedal&Schuh Kombi, Achsverbreiterung,  ... ausprobiert aber ich muss einfach Flats fahren. Als die Magnetpedale veröffentlicht wurden war ich Feuer und Flamme, tagelang getestet und gefrustet verkauft. 
Ich bin froh das ich noch Rad fahren kann ...


----------



## kordesh (22. März 2021)

Nicht immer jeden Spruch so auf die Goldwaage legen ;-)


----------



## swift daddy (22. März 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Solche Kommentare sind der Grund warum ich das Rennrad nie fotografiere bzw. irgendwo hochlade. 😔
> Ich habe 2004 beim Unteroffiziers Lehrgang eine sehr ekelhafte Verletzung am Knie abbekommen mit der ich immer zu kämpfen haben werde. Ich habe zig Varianten an Pedale, Pedal&Schuh Kombi, Achsverbreiterung,  ... ausprobiert aber ich muss einfach Flats fahren. Als die Magnetpedale veröffentlicht wurden war ich Feuer und Flamme, tagelang getestet und gefrustet verkauft.
> Ich bin froh das ich noch Rad fahren kann ...


War eigentlich eher ironisch gemeint, als Seitenhieb auf die "Kette rechts"-Fraktion ... und weil da gerade was von Pranger stand erschien mir das passend 😉

Btw. ich fahr' mit Satteltasche 😎


----------



## seblubb (23. März 2021)

ihr gehört allesamt gehörig mit der Bibel verprügelt


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. März 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Bibel


An diese albernen „Regeln“ musste ich auch denken, als ich das Rad von @SeppmitS auf dem Kopf stehend sah (was mir eben vollkommen egal ist).


----------



## seblubb (23. März 2021)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> An diese albernen „Regeln“ musste ich auch denken, als ich das Rad von @SeppmitS auf dem Kopf stehend sah (was mir eben vollkommen egal ist).


Genau daran dachte ich auch und wollte schon meckern habe dann aber die Hüfttasche gesehen  
Wie soll man eigentlich sonst n Reifen wechseln? Rad auf Schaltwerk und Rahmen balancieren? 

Die Velominatiregeln sind aber immer noch sinnvoller als so manche UCI Regel


----------



## Kofure (23. März 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Wie soll man eigentlich sonst n Reifen wechseln? Rad auf Schaltwerk und Rahmen balancieren?


Man hängt sich das Rad lässig über die Schulter und hantiert dann ganz entspannt am Reifen, also natürlich einhändig. Denn die andere Hand muss den Rahmen ja noch festhalten 🤔
Zum Glück habe ich mir jetzt echte RR Pedale gekauft, jetzt verstoße ich nur noch gegen 93 Regeln 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (23. März 2021)

Ich war gestern und die letzte Woche auch mal wieder mit dem RR draußen unterwegs...


----------



## SeppmitS (23. März 2021)

Nana... Die Tasche is für mein Insulingelumpe und Messgerät. Luft war so raus... 
Hab mich mitm Auto holen lassen weil Erstazschlauch sicher daheim verräumt war.


----------



## seblubb (23. März 2021)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Insulingelumpe


mal gucken was die Regeln dazu sagen 🧐 



Spoiler: OT



blöde Frage: Musst du unterwegs regelmäßig testen? FreeStyle Libre oä ist nix für dich?  
nur aus Interesse


----------



## SeppmitS (23. März 2021)

Hab ja ein freestyle libre... Aber ich kann schlecht warten bis der Wert Richtung K. O. Grenze fällt. Gummibärchen und Traubenzucker passen da auch gut rein. 

Wenn ich voresse dann muss ich nach guten 25 bis 30 km den ersten Stopp machen und was essen damit der Wert stabil weiter läuft. 

Ich komm klar... Beim radln hatte ich noch nie schlechte Momente... Von daher geht das.


----------



## seblubb (23. März 2021)

Ja krass. Aber wie du sagst: Hauptsache man weiß wie und kennt den Körper


----------



## mikeonbike (27. März 2021)

war heute mehr segeln als radfahren ... aber wenigsten die sonne war da...


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (30. März 2021)

Ich war heute in meiner Heimat unterwegs, und seit langem mal wieder den Texaspass hoch 
Das Addict läuft einfach super


----------



## Ampelhasser (1. April 2021)

Ein Mal Rebell sein! Die Feierabendrunde am Morgen fahren.

Ostervorbereitungen am Wegesrand




Der Hobel läuft immer noch wie eine Eins😍




Alte Holperstraßen bekommen Flüsterasphalt verpasst. Tesla sei Dank


----------



## aka (1. April 2021)

Gestern abend bei der Feierabendrunde, endlich mal angenehme Temperaturen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2021)

Windig


----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. April 2021)

War gestern kurz am Eiffelturm 😉


----------



## gStar_1988 (11. April 2021)

Schöne Grüße vom Stuttgarter Fernsehturm. Der Zwischenstopp auf der heutigen 80km Tour.


----------



## swift daddy (17. April 2021)

"Eisiger-Gegenwind-aus-allen-Richtungen"-Tour heute morgen, die Winterklamotten sind doch nochmal zum Einsatz gekommen 😅


----------



## mikeonbike (20. April 2021)

ist jetzt geschichte nach einem vollkontakt mit einem auto... der rahmen hat scharfkantige beulen, die gabel vermutlich diverse harte aufsetzer gehabt, wenn ich die entsprechenden schlüsse aus dem verbogenen lenker und den spuren auf den sti's ziehe. das rahmen/gabel-set wird jetzt also aussortiert. tatsächlich habe ich angst, dass mir die gabel bei hoher belastung wegklappt.... ich suche also einen neues rahmen/gabel-set in der größe 49 bis 52 cm...


----------



## seblubb (20. April 2021)

bist du selbst wenigstens intakt geblieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (20. April 2021)

zwei tage krankenhaus mit cut auf der augenbraue, hämatome, diverse prellungen und abschürfungen... wie es bei einem abflieger bei tempo > 40 kmh so auftritt... helm und brille gebrochen, die klamotten in fetzen - in der einfahrt zu einem kreisverkehr wollte mich ein verwegender mercedes fahrer noch schnell schnupfen und hat mich mit dem außenspiegel abgeräumt... ging leider zu schnell für mich... aber wenigstens glück im unglück gehabt und keine brüche oder schlimmeres zugezogen...


----------



## DavidLV (20. April 2021)

Gute Besserung! 

Echt schade ums schöne Radl. Aber besser so als andersrum.


----------



## A-Abraxas (20. April 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> … aber wenigstens glück im unglück gehabt und keine brüche oder schlimmeres zugezogen...


Das kann man bei dem Unfallhergang   wohl laut sagen …
Dir Gute Besserung und eine angemessene Entschädigung  durch den Verursacher !


----------



## mikeonbike (20. April 2021)

danke euch - ich kann die wichtigkeit der materiellen schäden richtig einordnen. die sind blöd und der ärger mit versicherungen, krankenkassen, polizei und staatsanwalt lästig, aber im kontext egal - hauptsache mit einem blauen auge davongekommen...


----------



## seblubb (20. April 2021)

Gute Besserung auch für den "Kopf"


----------



## iao (20. April 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ist jetzt geschichte nach einem vollkontakt mit einem auto... der rahmen hat scharfkantige beulen, die gabel vermutlich diverse harte aufsetzer gehabt, wenn ich die entsprechenden schlüsse aus dem verbogenen lenker und den spuren auf den sti's ziehe. das rahmen/gabel-set wird jetzt also aussortiert. tatsächlich habe ich angst, dass mir die gabel bei hoher belastung wegklappt.... ich suche also einen neues rahmen/gabel-set in der größe 49 bis 52 cm...


Autsch, klingt böse. Gute Besserung! Hier ein Vorschlag für ein sehr schönes Rahmenset in 49:









						ALLEZ SPRINT FRMSET WHT NDGO
					

Anstiege, enge Kurven, Ortsschild-Sprints: Das Allez Sprint mischt immer vorne mit. Es ist das fortschrittlichste Alu-Rennrad, das wir jemals entwickelt haben. Ob du es für Kriterien oder im Alltag nutzt, ist deine Entscheidung. Doch eines solltest du wissen: Du erhältst ein rassiges Performance...




					specialized-hamburg.de
				




Vielleicht gefällt es Dir ja.

VG


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. April 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> zwei tage krankenhaus mit cut auf der augenbraue, hämatome, diverse prellungen und abschürfungen... wie es bei einem abflieger bei tempo > 40 kmh so auftritt... helm und brille gebrochen, die klamotten in fetzen - in der einfahrt zu einem kreisverkehr wollte mich ein verwegender mercedes fahrer noch schnell schnupfen und hat mich mit dem außenspiegel abgeräumt... ging leider zu schnell für mich... aber wenigstens glück im unglück gehabt und keine brüche oder schlimmeres zugezogen...


Auch von mir "Gute Besserung"! 





Seit vielen Monden und einem Haufen an _GrÄFFel_-km, war ich heute auch mal wieder auf dem Renner...

Schon mal wieder richtig geil, aber irgendwie auch immer ein bißchen das Totenhemd an. 
- Bestes Beispiel oben. 😔


----------



## cklein (20. April 2021)

Ich war heute im nördlichen Münsterland und Tecklenburger Land unterwegs. Eine schöne 100km Feierabend Runde...das schöne Wetter geht leider wieder zu schnell weg...


----------



## Deleted 479645 (20. April 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> keine brüche oder schlimmeres zugezogen...


Krasser Move! Gute, schnelle Besserung  🍻 


cklein schrieb:


> 100km Feierabend Runde


Krass  Ü100 in 3 Stunden!
Komoot meint bei mir 2h mehr


----------



## cklein (20. April 2021)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Krasser Move! Gute, schnelle Besserung  🍻
> 
> Krass  Ü100 in 3 Stunden!
> Komoot meint bei mir 2h mehr


Das war eine Grundlagenfahrt, außer an den 3 Anstiegen. Ist halt was anderes mit dem MTB durch den Wald zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 479645 (20. April 2021)

cklein schrieb:


> Das war eine Grundlagenfahrt


Bescheiden isser auch noch 


cklein schrieb:


> Ist halt was anderes mit dem MTB durch den Wald zu fahren


Wär ne tolle Ausrede, aber ich schotter eigentlich nur noch 😬
Ne, im Ernst, ordentliche Leistung 🏆


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. April 2021)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Bescheiden isser auch noch
> 
> Wär ne tolle Ausrede, aber ich schotter eigentlich nur noch 😬
> Ne, im Ernst, ordentliche Leistung 🏆


Bist du schonmal RR gefahren?  Das ist ein Schnitt von 30,6 km/h, das passt schon.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2021)

cklein schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1255026


Auch mit Uhr am Lenker und leerem Navihalter unterwegs!?  Meinem Frauchen ging´s letzte Woche so (Wahoo defekt), mir geht´s ab Heute so...  

Neuester Trend!?


----------



## cklein (21. April 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Auch mit Uhr am Lenker und leerem Navihalter unterwegs!?  Meinem Frauchen ging´s letzte Woche so (Wahoo defekt), mir geht´s ab Heute so...
> 
> Neuester Trend!?


Leider ist mein Gerät in der Reparatur. Es funktionierte die "Zurück zum Start" Funktion nicht mehr 
Die habe ich häufig genutzt, wenn ich irgendwo unterwegs war wo ich mich nicht auskenne. Fahre gerne einfach mla los, ohne vorher die Route zu planen


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. April 2021)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bist du schonmal RR gefahren?  Das ist ein Schnitt von 30,6 km/h, das passt schon.


Kommt drauf an wo man unterwegs ist😉


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. April 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo man unterwegs ist😉


Die hm habe ich durchaus berücksichtigt


----------



## cklein (21. April 2021)

Weil es so schön ist mit dem RR ein paar Pigmente zu erhaschen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2021)

cklein schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1255225


Gut in shape!  Ich hänge dagegen aktuell ein wenig im Corona-Tief.

Und weil Bilder:


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. April 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gut in shape!  Ich hänge dagegen aktuell ein wenig im Corona-Tief.


Wer nicht....😏


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (21. April 2021)

Gestern auch ne Runde unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 479645 (21. April 2021)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bist du schonmal RR gefahren?  Das ist ein Schnitt von 30,6 km/h, das passt schon.


Ne, tatsächlich nich.
Ich hätt schon Bock auf so ein Teil, aber glücklicherweise kriegt man grad nur schwer neue Räder.
Irgendwo muss man die Teile halt auch hinstellen.


----------



## DavidLV (22. April 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gut in shape!  Ich hänge dagegen aktuell ein wenig im Corona-Tief.
> 
> Und weil Bilder:
> Anhang anzeigen 1255315



Darf man das? Also einen LW Rahmen ohne LW Laufräder fahren?


----------



## Kofure (23. April 2021)

War heute auch mal wieder mit Freundin unterwegs. Die tour muss noch etwas optimiert werden damit man da auch mal bissel Tempo machen kann. Dafür dass ein oder andere unbekannte Highlight entdeckt
Fotos gab es auch keine, keine Pause gemacht und während der Fahrt bekomm ich das Handy aus dem Trikot nicht raus (gefühlte presspassung)
Muss noch verstehen wie ich die Tourübersicht von strava hier eingefügt bekomme...


----------



## mikeonbike (24. April 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gut in shape!  Ich hänge dagegen aktuell ein wenig im Corona-Tief.
> 
> Und weil Bilder:
> Anhang anzeigen 1255315



dafür scheint mir dein rennrad besser in shape zu sein


----------



## synlos (25. April 2021)

Nach Rücken wieder mal aufs RR geschwungen. Bißchen abseits der Straßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (25. April 2021)

Heute erste längere Schwarzwaldrunde 🥰
Allerdings nur Bilder ohne Rad 🙈


----------



## aka (26. April 2021)

Bei uns am Schwarzwaldrand ist die Aussicht nicht ganz so toll


----------



## Bensemer (28. April 2021)

Gleitzeit ist was tolles. Einfach mal morgens auf dem Arbeitsweg einen ordentlichen Umweg fahren und eine Kaffeepause an der Burg Frankenstein genießen.


----------



## Ampelhasser (1. Mai 2021)

Das BRouter Profil „Rennrad (sehr wenig Verkehr)“ führte mich heute auf Abwege.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Mai 2021)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Das BRouter Profil „Rennrad (sehr wenig Verkehr)“ führte mich heute auf Abwege.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1262751


Immer wenn du dein purplefarbenes Vigorelli postest, komme ich auf dumme Gedanken! 👍


Edit: Der LRS wäre mir persönlich optisch zu 'laut', aber sonst 👍


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Mai 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Gleitzeit ist was tolles. Einfach mal morgens auf dem Arbeitsweg einen ordentlichen Umweg fahren und eine Kaffeepause an der Burg Frankenstein genießen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1260496
> Anhang anzeigen 1260497


Gleiche Location


----------



## swift daddy (2. Mai 2021)

Mont St. Odile


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Mai 2021)

Heute endlich mal den ersten Hunderter des Jahres gefahren. Dazu war ich mit dem Schwager auf dem Fläming-Skate unterwegs.

Am Startpunkt wurden wir wie immer von einem Kater begrüßt.

























Die Größe dieses mutmaßlichen Ölkäfers lässt sich auf dem Bild schlecht einschätzen. So einen großen Käfer habe ich jedenfalls noch nie gesehen...









Abschlussradler





Und da zuletzt auch ab und zu Daten gezeigt wurden...


----------



## A-Abraxas (8. Mai 2021)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Heute endlich mal den ersten Hunderter des Jahres gefahren.
> 
> ...


Bestechende Frühform


----------



## mikeonbike (8. Mai 2021)

mich faszinieren immer die hm... 128 km, aber 355 hm... in meiner gegend hast du, wenn man nicht gerade richtung münchen fährt, locker zwischen 1500 und 2000 hm auf ner 100 km strecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (8. Mai 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> mich faszinieren immer die hm... 128 km, aber 355 hm... in meiner gegend hast du, wenn man nicht gerade richtung münchen fährt, locker zwischen 1500 und 2000 hm auf ner 100 km strecke...


Ist doch egal 😉
Es soll Spaß machen 🍻


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Mai 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> mich faszinieren immer die hm... 128 km, aber 355 hm... in meiner gegend hast du, wenn man nicht gerade richtung münchen fährt, locker zwischen 1500 und 2000 hm auf ner 100 km strecke...


Was erwartest du in Brandenburg?  Man kann natürlich auch mehr hm einbauen, aber die Strecke hat so gepasst.


----------



## mikeonbike (8. Mai 2021)

das war nicht negativ gemeint, aber das verblüfft mich einfach. ich hab die ersten 100 hm schon fast beim verlassen der ortschaft  ich komme dieses jahr aber auch noch nach brandenburg. dann sehe ich das ja. wahrscheinlich hab ich aber eher eins meiner mtb's dabei...


----------



## stuhli (9. Mai 2021)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Ist doch egal 😉
> Es soll Spaß machen 🍻


Beim Derkemer Fass muscht Woigläser zum zuproschte hinnedro mache


----------



## cklein (10. Mai 2021)

Gestern bei bestem Wetter die Kasseler Berge unsicher gemacht


----------



## stuhli (10. Mai 2021)

Bin mal wieder in Südniedersachsen unterwegs. Gestern Northeim-Hildesheim ohne Bild weil Handy vergesssen.
Heute Northeim-Duderstadt-Göttingen-Northeim und da gibts nur ein vorzeigbares Bild.





Ok....noch eins von kurz vorm Start. Ich mag diese Gegend hier sehr. Hügelig mit vielen Radwegen und wunderschön.


----------



## aka (11. Mai 2021)

Unterwegs zum XC World Cup nach Albstadt ....


----------



## Schumo (12. Mai 2021)

Das schöne Wetter am Vormittag genutzt und eine kleine Runde zur Möhne gefahren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2021)

Heute war ich in der Ueckermünder Heide unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (15. Mai 2021)

Erste Ausfahrt...


----------



## helmsp (17. Mai 2021)

Endlich mal wieder ein Wetter wo man länger fahren kann...auch wenn mir ein Waldweg lieber wäre.


----------



## Bensemer (24. Mai 2021)

Das gefiel mir spontan. Ist irgendwo in Ludwigshafen auf ein Stromhäuschen oder so gepinselt.





Bitte nicht wieder festnageleln wo das Bild genau entstanden ist. Ich fahr frei Schnauze, war da zum ersten Mal und würde es vermutlich nicht mehr finden.


----------



## Bench (25. Mai 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> mich faszinieren immer die hm... 128 km, aber 355 hm... in meiner gegend hast du, wenn man nicht gerade richtung münchen fährt, locker zwischen 1500 und 2000 hm auf ner 100 km strecke...


Das fasziniert mich an solchen Posts auch immer.
Mein erster 100er (101,2km) hatte 1400hm.

Sollte beim nächstenmal auch wieder ein paar Fotos machen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Mai 2021)

Die Topografie ist nicht überall gleich. Wer hätte es geahnt?


----------



## Bench (25. Mai 2021)

Jo.
Trotzdem liebe ich es in meiner Gegend und könnte mir nicht vorstellen, woanders zu wohnen.

Hab schnell mal eine Tour rausgesucht, wo ich und mein Kumpel vom Vortag noch kaputt waren, und extra eine Feierabend-Flachland-Runde mit möglichst wenig hm geplant haben.
77km, 675hm. Da haben wir möglichst alle Berge und Hügel umfahren. Viel weniger hm auf die km geht hier fast nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (28. Mai 2021)

Perfekte Bedingungen zum Wochenende  
Aloha 🥳



Autofrei Dank Baustelle im Ort (Goldbach)



Blick Richtung Baumhausen oder so...bin kein Kartograph



Blick über Rückersbach


----------



## synlos (29. Mai 2021)

Bescheidene 13°C. Aber nun gut, es kommt nix verwässertes von Oben.


----------



## Schumo (30. Mai 2021)

Vor einiger Zeit mal auf Komoot "einen der schönsten Plätze der Welt" entdeckt, was bei der Aussicht nicht gelogen ist. 
Etwas unter 25km entfernt, die ersten 20km eher so RR-Gebiet, nur die letzten 1,5km waren eher was fürs MTB. Also fürs RR entschieden und los. 

Bisschen die Sonne genossen nach den ersten 150hm mit Blick über Meschede.




Und dann ging es auch ran an das letzte Stück (1,5km mit durchschnittlich 11,4% Steigung), erst Schotter-Waldweg bis zu einer kleinen Kapelle wo dieses öster- weihnachtlich geschmückte Gestrüpp zu finden war. 




Dann folgte eine Art Singletrail, der mit dem RR aber auch noch ganz gut befahrbar war, abgesehen vom letzten Stück vor dem Felsenblick welches dann 20-30% Steigung zu bieten hatte. 
Da würde ich Komoots "Ungeeignete Wegeoberfläche" bei der RR-Routenplanung glatt als gelogen bezeichnen. 

Oben endlich angekommen:











Wirkliche schöne Aussicht! 

Dann ging es nach einer kleinen Pause auch wieder hinab, was eigentlich fast schlimmer war als der Weg hinauf. 




Ich bin dann noch ein bisschen über die Dörfer und mit heftigen Gegenwind an dem Hennesee vorbei zurück nach Hause gefahren, am Ende des Tages standen 74km und 1006hm auf dem Tacho.


----------



## Kofure (31. Mai 2021)

Gestern ging es mit der Freundin gemütlich zum Frühstücken in die alte Heimat.
Kurz ne Route geplant 


Und dann ging es schon los. Über die Felder ging es Richtung Siebmühlental.



Zum Glück waren wir noch halbwegs früh unterwegs und somit war fast nichts los. So konnte man ganz entspannt durchs Tal rollen.


Danach ging es über viel Hügel bis runter zum Neckar



Auf dem Rückweg war ich zu faul für weitere Fotos. Da hat der Wind dann doch auch ganz ordentlich geblasen. Fast hätte ich noch ein Hund auf dem Radschnellweg überfahren. die Besitzer meinten, das sei der richtige Ort um einen verspielten Junghund hat der Schleppleine auszuführen...


----------



## gStar_1988 (31. Mai 2021)

Bin am Wochenende auch entlang des Neckars unterwegs gewesen. Ziel war 100km Gran Fondo Mai abschließen...wie man sieht musst ich aufgrund Tracking Pause in der Mitte am Ende noch 10km dranhängen


----------



## Fortis76 (31. Mai 2021)

Am Sonntag wieder im Schwarzwald unterwegs. Endlich mal wärmeres Wetter und es war weniger los als befürchtet.
Allerdings war ein heftiger Wind und das auch noch von der falschen Seite 😉


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2021)

Kofure schrieb:


> die Besitzer meinten, das sei der richtige Ort um einen verspielten Junghund hat der *Schleppleine* auszuführen...


Die Dinger sind die Pest


----------



## Kofure (31. Mai 2021)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind die Pest


Ja weil einige Besitzer dann noch weniger drauf achten was ihr (unerzogener) Hund so macht. Ich entwickele mich gerade von einem Hundefreund zu einem Hundebesitzerhasser. Die Hunde können ja recht wenig für die Unfähigkeit ihrer Besitzer


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2021)

Mit diesen Leinen kann man halt die Leinenpflicht umgehen, ohne sie wirklich zu umgehen. Als Bonus produziert man Stolperfallen.


Kofure schrieb:


> Ich entwickele mich gerade von einem Hundefreund zu einem Hundebesitzerhasser. Die Hunde können ja recht wenig für die Unfähigkeit ihrer Besitzer


Volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Schumo (31. Mai 2021)

Wie heißt es so schön?   
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Radweg und einem Fahrradstreifen? 
Der Radweg ist zum Gassi gehen, und der Fahrradstreifen zum Auto parken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (1. Juni 2021)




----------



## 13Rockon13 (1. Juni 2021)




----------



## cklein (1. Juni 2021)

Silvretta Hochalpenstraße ohne Verkehr


----------



## yellow-faggin (2. Juni 2021)

Heute seit gefühlt Ewigkeiten mal wieder mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen...fährt immer noch gut 
Und auch ganz stilecht mit Satteltasche und Klingel, geht leider aktuell nicht ohne da es selbst auf Feldwegen ziemlich voll ist...


----------



## schlaffe wade (4. Juni 2021)

Bei dem sauschwülem Wetter für die letzten KM dann doch noch den Beistand der Maria geholt


----------



## mikeonbike (4. Juni 2021)

wo is'n das?





und der blick in die andere richtung... 






da war ich noch trocken   die nächsten drei stunden hats dann geschüttet wie die hölle... von 170 km hab ich gefühlt 100 km im regen verbracht...


----------



## mikeonbike (5. Juni 2021)

nachwirkungen...


----------



## synlos (5. Juni 2021)

Hoch hinaus + gesponserter Bank. Klasse Ausblick!


----------



## schlaffe wade (9. Juni 2021)

Die verfolgt mich. Die Maria


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (14. Juni 2021)

Gestern mal das Bike meines Bruders geschnappt. Auch schön 😁


----------



## Fortis76 (14. Juni 2021)

Am Sonntag bei besten Wetter eine traumhafte Schwarzwaldrunde gedreht. Diesmal Start nicht von zu Hause aus, damit man mal was Neues sieht 😍


----------



## zett78 (14. Juni 2021)

Gestern nach Holland


----------



## Jabba81 (16. Juni 2021)

Albulapass





Julierpass


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Juni 2021)

Was war das für eine Veranstaltung?


----------



## Jabba81 (16. Juni 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Was war das für eine Veranstaltung?











						Alpen Challenge Lenzerheide
					

Alpen Challenge Lenzerheide: «Europas schönster Radmarathon» – stell Dich der Herausforderung an Graubündens Pässen und erfahre Dir 116 oder 190 Kilometer «best of Alpen».




					www.alpenchallengelenzerheide.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Juni 2021)

Ich hoffe die Lange😉💪


----------



## aka (16. Juni 2021)

Geiles Wetter, tolle strassen ..... Einfach super was es von Zuhause aus zu entdecken gibt. Weltenschwann, gleich in der Nähe von Igelsloch und Siehdichfür.


----------



## Jabba81 (16. Juni 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Lange😉💪



Leider nein, Italien hat dem Event die Einreise verweigert... Wäre aber ein gutes Training im Hinblick auf den Ötztaler gewesen...


----------



## stuhli (17. Juni 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> Gestern nach Holland
> Anhang anzeigen 1292218Anhang anzeigen 1292220



Bei den Waden geht jede Speiche in die Knie


----------



## aka (18. Juni 2021)

Bevor morgen in der Lügenpresse anderweitiges verkündet wird : der erste im Ziel war in Wirklichkeit ich und zwar mit viel Vorsprung


----------



## Donnerbolzen (19. Juni 2021)

Kalmit-Runde
War heute schön warm 🤪


----------



## Kofure (19. Juni 2021)

aka schrieb:


> Bevor morgen in der Lügenpresse anderweitiges verkündet wird : der erste im Ziel war in Wirklichkeit ich und zwar mit viel Vorsprung


Fast hätte ich das wieder vergessen, dass die DM ja aktuell in Stuttgart ist. Schon schade dass das so klein gehalten wird. Aber die ursprüngliche Ankunft war Mal auf der Theo geplant oder? Da hätte sie sicher mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen. Okay und natürlich hätten sich genügend Autofahrer über die Sperrungen aufgeregt (Deutschland Tour war ja fast ein Skandal, dass in Stuttgart Straßen für ein Rennradrennen gesperrt werden)


----------



## aka (19. Juni 2021)

Kofure schrieb:


> Fast hätte ich das wieder vergessen, dass die DM ja aktuell in Stuttgart ist. Schon schade dass das so klein gehalten wird. Aber die ursprüngliche Ankunft war Mal auf der Theo geplant oder? Da hätte sie sicher mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen. Okay und natürlich hätten sich genügend Autofahrer über die Sperrungen aufgeregt (Deutschland Tour war ja fast ein Skandal, dass in Stuttgart Straßen für ein Rennradrennen gesperrt werden)


Keine Ahnung wie die ursprüngliche strecke in Stuttgart aussah aber die Zeitfahrstrecke heute war genau die fürs letzte Jahr geplante, in öschelbronn.
Leider mit grossem gesperrtem Areal um Start/Ziel.
Aber an der Strecke konnte man gut zuschauen, über längere Strecke ging ein Radweg parallel zur Strasse.


----------



## Kofure (20. Juni 2021)

aka schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie die ursprüngliche strecke in Stuttgart aussah aber die Zeitfahrstrecke heute war genau die fürs letzte Jahr geplante, in öschelbronn.
> Leider mit grossem gesperrtem Areal um Start/Ziel.
> Aber an der Strecke konnte man gut zuschauen, über längere Strecke ging ein Radweg parallel zur Strasse.


Also wenn die aktuelle Strecke wirklich das Beste war was in Stuttgart möglich war ... Naja Stuttgart ist leider keine Radsportstadt


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Juni 2021)

Heute früh spontan nen Century geplant, Wetterlage in den Alpen war mir für die Karwendelrunde aufm Hardtail zu heikel.

Augsburg - Freising - Scherneck (Klosterschenke zur Einkehr) - Wasserschloss Sandizell - Pöttmes - Augsburg

Bild vom Rad gerade noch eben gemacht, auf der Tour garnicht dran gedacht, habs gestern zufällig sogar geputzt gehabt 

Auf jeden Fall erste Century mit dem SQLAB 612er Sattel und der fühlte sich großartig an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (20. Juni 2021)

Kofure schrieb:


> Also wenn die aktuelle Strecke wirklich das Beste war was in Stuttgart möglich war ... Naja Stuttgart ist leider keine Radsportstadt


Also meine Antwort bezog ist primär auf die Zeitfahrstrecke, die ist annähernd die vom letzten Jahr geplante.
Die Strassenstrecke heut war ganz anders als ursprünglich geplant und viel kompakter was Corona geschuldet ist.
Und das Stuttgart keine Radsportstadt sei ist Quatsch. Die WM strecke war der Hammer und da standen 300.000 Zuschauer an der Strecke.


----------



## mikeonbike (20. Juni 2021)




----------



## on any sunday (21. Juni 2021)

Bergische Runde






						Touren mit on any sunday in Eifel, Bergischen Land etc.
					

Ich hab mir belustigt das Filmchen angeschaut, dann viel mir plötzlich auf daß ich ja immer noch ein Ratt aus dieser, äh, glanzvollen Epoche fahre. Das Systemgewicht hat sich allerdings um 10 kg auf der nach oben offenen Richterskala oben verschoben.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Schumo (23. Juni 2021)

Ich bin noch bis Morgen am Gardasee.
Vorgestern hab ich eine Runde um den See gedreht, und meinen ersten 100-Meiler gefahren, Bilder hab ich allerdings keine gemacht.
Gestern ging es dann nach Verona. 



Die gute Julia war allerdings nicht auf ihrem Balkon anzutreffen.


----------



## 13Rockon13 (24. Juni 2021)

Morgens vor der Arbeit und der zweiten Impfung schnell um den Reschensee 😎


----------



## olev (25. Juni 2021)

Heute war es regnerisch, aber nicht krass nass. Die Regenjacke konnte in der Tasche bleiben und die Leute blieben grossenteils zu Hause. So gab es leere Strassen bei mässigem Wind und angenehme Temperaturen bei meiner Walenseeumrundung.




Das ist der Walensee und wie man leicht erkennt, hat es am gegenüberliegenden Ufer keine Strasse. Um den See zu umrunden, muss man also etwas ausholen.




Von Werdenberg geht es hinauf ins Toggenburg, das hinter den Bergen auf dem ersten Bild liegt.


----------



## Jabba81 (25. Juni 2021)

Cool, auf meiner Hausrunde


----------



## olev (25. Juni 2021)

Ist für mich auch eine Hausrunde, bin auf jeden Fall von zu Hause nach Hause gefahren 😎


----------



## Jabba81 (25. Juni 2021)

olev schrieb:


> Ist für mich auch eine Hausrunde, bin auf jeden Fall von zu Hause nach Hause gefahren 😎


Bei mir auch so (Sarganserland)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (25. Juni 2021)

Stimmt, da war mal was.

Und weil Galerie noch ein schönes Bild aus Buchs😅. Lauschige Grillstelle gleich neben der Autobahn.


----------



## swift daddy (27. Juni 2021)

Weibsen und Kinder sind unterwegs, Papa hat Zeit zum Radeln ... erste Ausfahrt seit Wochen, schön gemütlich 72 Km / 1200 HM

Welschbruch 




Mahnmal Struthof mit Blick auf den Rocher de Mutzig




Rückweg im Tal




Der krönenden Abschluss war dann eine Unterführung die unter Wasser stand - dachte so " Ach das passt, kleines Blatt und vorsichtig durch ...". Was ich nicht sehen konnte war wie hoch sie Sch*** da stand und dass unterm Wasser geschätzte 10 bis 20 cm Schlamm waren ... war also nix mit fahren, musste dann halt zu Fuß durch die knietiefe Brühe


----------



## Kofure (27. Juni 2021)

Dieses Wochenende war Mal ein richtiges Radwochende geplant.
Freitags Stuttgart-Ulm, samstags Ulm-Augsburg mit der Freundin und dann heute alleine von Augsburg zurück.
Nun ja freitags wurden wir von technischen Problemen ausgebremst, was schon Mal zu schlechter Laune geführt hat. Wetter war auch nur so naja. Aufgrund der technischen Problemen haben wollten wir die erste Etappe verkürzen, um noch rechtzeitig nach Ulm zu kommen.
Also schnell in die S-Bahn und nach Kirchheim, naja denkste ...Durch die Unwetter der letzten Tage war die Strecke dann teilweise gesperrt, also mussten wir doch noch ein paar km mehr fahren. Die Stimmung war nicht die beste daher gab's auch keine Bilder.



Samstag ging es bei bestem Wetter und bester Laune erstmal eine Weile an der Donau entlang.




Wenn man dann von der Donau weg ist wird die Landschaft etwas eintönig.



Vorbei an einem Bauwerk das in ferner Zukunft nicht mehr dort stehen wird. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatten wir noch ein strahlen im Gesicht.



Kurze Zeit später war das Strahlen aus dem Gesicht ganz schnell verschwunden. Meine Freundin war kurz unkonzentriert und ist mir ins Hinterrad gefahren ich hab davon kaum was gespürt. Sie hat es leider ziemlich zerlegt. Wobei es zum Glück nur kleine Schürfwunden waren, aber das Vorderrad war hinüber. Also die Schwiegereltern anrufen und die Freundin abholen lassen.
Die letzten 30km also alleine gefahren. Glaube ich hatte noch nie so ne flache Strecke, leider mit strammen Ostwind. Der vermutlich auch zu dem Sturz geführt hat.
Laune war also wieder im Keller


 Der heutige Tag bot dann die perfekte Möglichkeit die Wut in Tempo umzuwandeln. Da das Rad der Freundin erstmal bei ihren Eltern bleibt konnte ich mein Gepäck abgeben.



Die Lechebene ist auch nicht wirklich hübsch aber dafür flach


Nach der Lechebene folgen die schönen westlichen Wälder wo ich aber irgendwie vergessen habe Fotos zu machen.
Dann ging es wieder über die Donau und zurück zur schwäbischen Alb.

Auch die schwäbische Alb bot nicht viel und so kam es zu keinem einzigen Fotostop. Dafür gab noch eine nicht enden wollende Abfahrt von der schwäbischen Alb runter ins Neckartal.
Die letzten 20km bin ich dann noch gemütlich mit einem Kumpel zusammen gefahren.


----------



## Schumo (27. Juni 2021)

Heute bin ich nur eine relativ kleine Tour gefahren, ich wollte aber mal die Luchse im Wildpark sehen. 
Auf dem Weg dorthin ist die "Hirschberger Wand" nur ein klitzekleiner Umweg, mit 19% Steigung auf 210m Strecke. Allerdings meinte ich wieder es besser als das Navi wissen zu müssen und habe einen anderen Weg gewählt, der auch 19% Steigung bietet, aber dann nochmal 150m länger war.  🥴 
Im Wildpark galt dann wieder "Jedes Rad ist ein Gravel-Rad". 





Die Luchse waren aber auch eher versteckt in ihrem Gehege, nur einen hab ich kurz erwischt als er an der Hütte war um ein bisschen zu trinken.


----------



## synlos (27. Juni 2021)

Wer braucht schon den Harz? 








Frischen Verlust gabs auch...


----------



## s3pp3l (27. Juni 2021)

So,... mal schön über Feld und Flur mit dem neuen Emonda ... . Wollte nur 55km durchziehen, um das Wochenziel zu erreichen ... wurden am Ende 114km, da immer noch ne schöne Kurve angehängt wurde. Nur ne größere Tasche muss her,... die Kartusche da stört mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (28. Juni 2021)

Endlich kam ich am Wochenende mal wieder zum Radfahren, die Rahmenbedingungen waren wie bestellt - Wettervorhersage nach mehreren Regen/Gewitttertagen gut, Kinder sind versorgt und die Verwandtschaft erlaubt es zu uebernachten. Also nix wie Arschtrompete gepackt und hopp los zur 2 Tages Tour.

Start war gegen 06:30, im Neckartal hier in der Gegend war 1h Fahrt im kalten, klammen Nebel. Kein Bild.
Auf der Alb auf 900m angekommen war immer noch kein Fotowetter, es war gefuehlt 10 Grad.




Dann kam die Abfahrt ins Donautal - endlich wurde es waermer.




Donal gequert tolle Strasse dort an Felswaenden entlang und mit Felsentunneln - leider recht viel Verkehr.




In Oberschwaben gings nun endlos ueber Nebenstrassen, fast keine Autos
Unspektakulaer aber auf eigenene Art schoen.




Langsam kommt das Schussental naeher, man merkt es an den Obstanlagen und anderen Pflanzen die man leider nicht mehr oft sieht. In meiner Kindheit wuchsen die noch bei mir im Dorf.




Dann gings noch 1h durch die Auslaeufer vom Allgaeu bis zum Ziel, in Wangen. Leider keine Bilder, es war truebe und ich war einigermassen fertig.
Also zack mit der Verwandschaft in den naechsten der zahlreichen Biergaerten eingefallen und endlich was essen und trinken.




Am naechsten Tag gings auf einer etwas kuerzeren Strecke wieder zurueck. Wider erwarten waren die Beine gut! Und das Wetter wirklich der Hammer.
Das Allgaeu ist ganz schoen anstrengend, aber wunderschoen -




Manchmal lohnt sich ein Blick zurueck. Schon alleine deswegen lohnte sich die Radlerei.




Unterwegs gabss Kunst



In Weingarten hab ich mich mit einem Kameraden getroffen der mit mir zurueck geradelt ist. Manchmal fuegt sich einfach alles richtig.

Im Anflug nachhause, schoen was man mit dem Rad alles an einem Wochenende erschliessen kann!



1h vor dem Regen zu hause angekommen, so muss das sein.


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juni 2021)

*Eifel Ahrmarathon*






						Touren mit on any sunday in Eifel, Bergischen Land etc.
					

Da ich hier nicht zu Geburtstagen eingeladen werde, fährt man halt selber ab Üskirche noh de Eijfel.  Ahrmarathon  Sowas an einem Samstag zu unternehmen ist rein verkehrstechnisch Blödsinn, wenn man auch unter der Woche Zeit hat. Aber die Mopedfraktion war noch ertragbar und knubbelte sich fast...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## kordesh (30. Juni 2021)

Ich war aufm Berg.
Route des Grandes Alpes.
7 Tage, 740km und 17.800hm.

Für son Flachländler mit 100kg + Gepäck schon ne harte Nummer.

War aber bombastisch geil! Also so richtig bombastisch geil!

Die Reisezeit war auch perfekt!
Hatten nur einmal aufm Iseran für 5 min ein bisschen Schneegraupel, ansonsten nur sonnig oder leicht bewölkt. Lediglich Nachts hat es geregnet und der Verkehr auf die Pässe war auch echt wenig.
Hier und da mal n Porsche-Club, M3-Club oder Oldtimer-Club, n paar Motorräder, aber das war’s dann auch.

Richtig gruselig fand ich die Skidörfer. Bin noch nie im Sommer dort gewesen. Einfach übel! Val D‘isere… 🤢
Richtig geil fand ich den Wechsel der Landschaft. Wie man fast alle 20-50km einfach an der Landschaft gemerkt hat, dass man Richtung Mittelmeer kommt. Das war schon ein cooles Erlebnis.


----------



## Bench (4. Juli 2021)

Gestern ne kurze, schnelle Runde Jochpass hoch, Tannheimer Tal durch, rüber zum Vilsalpsee und übers Achtal zurück. 30er Schnitt geknackt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2021)

Gestern den Kettenhunde "FELDBERGKÖNIG" 👑  gefahren...

5ups auf den Hausberg aus diversen Tälern.
Schmitten ↗️
Esch ↗️
Niedernhausen ↗️
Königstein ↗️
Oberursel/Hohemark ↗️




Frauchen ist 2h früher gestartet, hat zuvor noch das Verpflegungsfahrzeug platziert und hat das Ding dann solo in ihrem Tempo rocken wollen.
Gesagt  -  getan! 

R-E-S-P-E-K-T an Sie!
Bin da schon immer bissl stolz...😁😜





Mein Kumpel und ich sind das Ding dann schön mal wieder in unserem Tempo zusammen gefahren....  💨
(5:30h)









Gestern schien DER königliche Tag gewesen zu sein, denn man(n   und  Frau) sah immer die gleichen Gesichter..  🚴‍♀️🚴‍♂️🚴‍♀️🚴‍♂️🔄

Gute Vorbereitung für nächste Woche Bimbach!
...und so langsam kommt auch die Motivation wieder.


----------



## synlos (4. Juli 2021)

Heute noch die Chance genutzt, bevor es prasseln soll...













Und manchmal, wirklich ganz selten, ist man am richtigen Ort und zur richtigen Zeit!
Das sind nur Schnappschüsse vom Video. Gefühlt 10Mio. Euro an mir vorbei. Und fast alle aus dem LK...










Waren bestimmt 30-35 Supersportwagen.
Das ist fast unfassbar!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. Juli 2021)

Keine Fotos gemacht mal wieder, aber bin zum Geburtstag meines Neffen über meine alte Heimat am Rande des Allgäus von Augsburg ins Illertal und über die Stauden mit kleinem Umweg am Schluss (weil ich im Büro was holen musste) zurück. Und alles jeweils kurz vorm Regen wie es scheint 

Gab auf jeden Fall mitm Einkaufen am Samstag 200km aufs Stadtradeln Konto der Firma


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Juli 2021)

Heute mitm Kumpel nen gemütlichen Century über Höchstädt nach Nördlingen ins Donau-Ries, dann zur Einkehr in den Waldbiergarten Eisbrunn und über Donauwörth zurück nach Augsburg.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juli 2021)

》 Rhön Radmarathon 2021 《

Eines der jährlichen Saisonhighlights für uns.
Orga & Ausführung vom RSC '77 Bimbach immer grandios. 👍👌

















Stark verkleinert was die Teilnehmerzahlen angeht, aber immerhin mal wieder ein Event! 🙏
Wir waren spät mit der Anmeldung und haben keinen frühen Startzeitpunkt für die große Runde ergattern können.
Bei später Startzeit hatte ich Bedenken bzgl. der cut off - Zeiten, da ich mit Frauchen und einem Kumpel fahren wollte.
Also sind wir dieses Jahr auf die 211km/3600hm ausgewichen...

Am Berg konnte ich meinen Stiefel fahren,  oben warten,  in der Ebene hab ich dann die 🚂 für die beiden gemacht.
So konnten wir alle gemeinsam einfahren. 
Scheee war's! 👍


----------



## synlos (18. Juli 2021)

Ich bekomm ja schon bei 67Km die Krepiepse. Aber okay, ich übe ja noch. 








Den Ioniq 5 finde ich endlich mal erfrischend gelungen! Was ganz anderes als der Einheitsbrei des Alltags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juli 2021)

Unterwegs i.d. Rhön...


----------



## swift daddy (25. Juli 2021)

Letzte Ausfahrt mit der Holden bevor morgen die Kinder von den Großeltern zurückkommen, schön abwechslungsreiche Runde 115 Km 1300 Hm über den Nideck, Dabo, Saverne ...


----------



## synlos (26. Juli 2021)

Endlich Urlaub! Hauptsache weg von der Arbeit! 

Nach dem "gemütlichen" 30Km einrollen,




ging es dann mal den Col du Fernsehturm hoch. Von 280 über NN auf 405 über NN in 2Km










Stilecht die Abfahrt mit fast 70Km/h, in der Spitze, bewältigt. 

Die Leitplanken könnten Sie mal wieder stutzen... 




Das gibts leider immer noch viel zu oft! Kann nicht teuer genug sein, der Mist!




Dafür gabs eine geile Aussicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. August 2021)

Gestern eine schöne 305km Runde mit der Besten und einem Kumpel gedreht.









#BASF Steamcracker Ludwigshafen/Mannheim





Geht doch!
Nächste Woche Highlander/AT.


----------



## mikeonbike (1. August 2021)

man, ist das flach hier... die hm muss man hier mit der lupe suchen...


----------



## Bensemer (1. August 2021)

Ich habe mal am Flughafen Frankfurt gearbeitet und hatte schon lange vor ihn zu umrunden. Heute bin ich es endlich mal angegangen. 
Mein Parkhaus.


 





Jede Menge Wasser



Im Bahnhifsviertel noch was besorgt 



In Darmstadt geduscht worden.
Hab Lui den Kopf abgeschnitten 






So kann der Urlaub beginnen


----------



## synlos (7. August 2021)

Heute ein paar Rampen aufs Korn genommen - naja Die wohl eher mich... 
Ging gut hoch und runter heute.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. August 2021)

Wegen einer Entzündung im Schultergelenk konnte ich am WE mal die Beinchen ausruhen, während meine Holde beim Highlander Radmarathon (Voralberg AT) am Start war. 😉🇦🇹
Aufgrund des Wetters wurde von der großen Runde auf die kleine Runde (knapp 150km/2500hm) ausgewichen. - So zumindest ihre Argumentation. Okaaaay.... 🧐🤔 😉
Naja, war schon siffig hoch 10!
In ihrer AK ist gut für sie gelaufen.

Den großen Marathon hat mal wieder der Hr. Kirchmair Cycling gerissen!👍

Das Rennen war in diverse Teilstücke unterteilt.
Teilweise autofrei, teilweise mit Sicherheitszonen und Vorgabezeiten (zwecks Temporeduzierung), teilweise im öffentlichen Verkehr.






Der Tag davor ☝

5.30Uhr Raceday 👇

















Abschluß am Bodensee und Beine austreten...






Edit:
Leider kam es auch zu einem Unfall mit Todesfolge.
😔


----------



## Fortis76 (10. August 2021)

Ich war am Sonntag auch beim Highlander Radmarathon.
Trotz wirklich miesem Wetter, teilweise nur 5 Grad, bin ich die lange Strecke mit 187 km und 4040hm gefahren.
Es war leider sehr nass und richtig kalt.
Am Vorabend hat das mit dem Essen auch nicht so geklappt wie geplant und so musste der Teller Pasta der Pastaparty und eine Tüte Haribo reichen, war aber natürlich zu wenig. Frühstück ist auch eher etwas zu kurz gekommen.
Am zweiten großen Aufstieg, von Fontanella nach Faschina kam dann ein übler Hungerast.
Dank ordentlich Cola und Prinzenrolle in Damüls ging es dann wieder mit deutlich mehr Druck weiter.
Am Ende war ich dann mit meiner Zeit ganz zufrieden, bis auf den ordentlichen Zeitverlust durch den Hungerast war die Leistung gut. Alle vom Team sind zum Glück auch sturzfrei durchgekommen.

Leider erfuhren wir am nächsten Tag von dem tragischen tödlichen Unfall .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. August 2021)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag auch beim Highlander Radmarathon.
> Trotz wirklich miesem Wetter, teilweise nur 5 Grad, bin ich die lange Strecke mit 187 km und 4040hm gefahren.
> Es war leider sehr nass und richtig kalt.
> Am Vorabend hat das mit dem Essen auch nicht so geklappt wie geplant und so musste der Teller Pasta der Pastaparty und eine Tüte Haribo reichen, war aber natürlich zu wenig. Frühstück ist auch eher etwas zu kurz gekommen.
> ...


👍

Schöne Pics! 

Schade, hätte man(n) das vorher gewusst, hätte man(n) mal HALLO sagen können..  😉


----------



## Fortis76 (10. August 2021)

Ja wenn man das gewusst hätte. Nächstes Jahr, dann ist es hoffentlich auch deutlich wärmer und trockener 🙏.

Edit: Und über die Scheibenbremsen beim Renner war ich echt froh.


----------



## BikerGerry (11. August 2021)

Schön wars bei dem Wind...


----------



## seven21 (11. August 2021)

Einen Tag vorm Highlander die Hausrunde übers Furkajoch bei deutlich besserem Wetter


----------



## seven21 (11. August 2021)

Noch ein paar Bilder vom Urlaub vorletzte Woche. Pässerunde mit Aubisque, Peyresourde, Tourmalet, Aspin, Ventoux, Croix de Fer, Galibier, Telegraphe, Alpe d'Huez und ein paar kleinere.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. August 2021)

Da bekomme ich gerade Fernweh! 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. August 2021)

+1


----------



## aka (13. August 2021)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag auch beim Highlander Radmarathon.
> ...
> Am zweiten großen Aufstieg, von Fontanella nach Faschina kam dann ein übler Hungerast.
> Dank ordentlich Cola und Prinzenrolle in Damüls ging es dann wieder mit deutlich mehr Druck weiter.
> ...


Stark!
Die Auffahrt durch grosse Walsertal nach der Strecke stelle ich mir uebel vor, da hats ja einige steile Stellen?


----------



## Fortis76 (13. August 2021)

Ja manchmal war es schon steil und ich hätte gern noch einen leichtern Gang gehabt. Aber das schlimmste war das miese Wetter. Nächstes Jahr bei besseren Wetter dann nochmal am Start.


----------



## synlos (14. August 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Bilder vom Urlaub vorletzte Woche. Pässerunde mit Aubisque, Peyresourde, Tourmalet, Aspin, Ventoux, Croix de Fer, Galibier, Telegraphe, Alpe d'Huez und ein paar kleinere.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1321097
> 
> ...


Da braucht man nix mehr posten, wir (vielmehr ich) mit unseren Würstchen-Runden.


----------



## Kofure (15. August 2021)

So dieses Wochenende ging es Mal wieder zu den Schwiegereltern.
Da das letzte Mal, mit dem Sturz meiner Freundin, eher so semierfolgsreich war das ein neuer Versuch.
Aufgrund der Temperaturen auf längere Pause ohne Erfrischung verzichtet daher nur wenige Fotos.
Nach 60km ging es mit dem kürzesten ( vielleicht auch steilsten) Albaufstieg hoch auf die Alb.



Danach ging es durch beschauliche Täler und vorbei an modernen Kapellen ziemlich gemütlich zu der Wohnung der Schwiegereltern.





Am Ende standen 156km auf der Uhr. Dafür dass meine Freundin immer behauptet sie kann maximal 80km fahren lief es echt gut.



Am Samstag ging es dann noch zu nem Augsburger See was nochmal insgesamt 60km waren.

Heute ging es dann für mich noch Aalen. Wollte eine neue Strecke testen und mir das Gegurke durch die Dörfer vor Stuttgart sparen.
Natürlich dann 20km vor Aalen noch nen Platten bekommen. So Glasflaschen sind wohl für einige Menschen zu schwer. Erstmal ausgiebig geflucht, vor lauter Schweiß in den Augen nix mehr gesehen, dann den Mantel sehr penibel abgesucht und nach 40 Minuten ging es dann weiter.
Bilder gabs keine weil meistens war man auf der Landstraße oder auf nem Radweg genau neben der Landstraße unterwegs.



Dann mit dem Zug wieder zurück nach Stuttgart. Ohne den Platten wäre ich wohl noch nach Schorndorf gefahren und dann voll in den Regen reingekommen.



300km an einem Wochenende sind für mich ganz ordentlich.


----------



## mikeonbike (15. August 2021)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. August 2021)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Ja manchmal war es schon steil und ich hätte gern noch einen leichtern Gang gehabt. Aber das schlimmste war das miese Wetter. Nächstes Jahr bei besseren Wetter dann nochmal am Start.


Die AXS meiner besseren Hälfte hat die neue 36er Kassette bestens vertragen.
Gravel goes Road. 😉

Im Anmelderäumchen stand ein Cervelo mit AXS, 2fach und hinten ein Mulletaufbau mit Eagle SW und 50er Kassette. 🧐😳
Der wollte damit bestimmt Hauswände hoch fahren...😅


Heute nur an die Strecke gerollert zum Ironman FFM.  🏊‍♂️🏃🚴‍♀️


----------



## SeppmitS (19. August 2021)

Bissi den sonnigen Sonntag genutzt und einfach rumgegondelt. Teile der Triathlonstrecke vom Chalange Roth mit abgefahren. War schön aber trotz frühem Start am Ende recht warm unterm Helmut. Brause und Abendessen waren wieder geil.


----------



## synlos (20. August 2021)

Vorletzter Urlaubstag...
Max und Moritz besucht, am Brotmuseum vorbei.
Die unspektakuläre Spitze, nur eine Antenne im Wald.


----------



## synlos (5. September 2021)

Heute etwas die TDE-Strecke aufs Korn genommen.




Ein Ziel in der Ferne. Ob wars leider viel zu voll, um gescheite Aufnahmen zu machen... 










Weiter gings, beim ehemaligen Bihun-Suppen-Hersteller (Indonesia) vorbei. Kein jährliches Fest mehr... 







Fordernd wars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schumo (5. September 2021)

Heute auch mal das Wetter genutzt und war unterwegs. 

Rennradfahren im Sauerland besteht hauptsächlich aus 3 Teilen. 

Zurück ins Tal schauen




Den kommenden Berg anschauen




Und Berge anschauen über die man nicht fährt.




Insgesamt 66,5km mit 980hm, und damit bisher meine Tour mit den meisten hm pro km.


----------



## eBiker67 (6. September 2021)

Schumo schrieb:


> Rennradfahren im Sauerland besteht hauptsächlich aus 3 Teilen. Zurück ins Tal schauen.



Der schöne Anstieg von der Henne hinauf in Richtung Schüren und der Caller Schweiz ist eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken.   

Ich wollte gestern keine Berge, und habe mich zum ersten mal mit der Navigation eines Garmin Edge auf bekanntem Terrain auseinandergesetzt. Einmal von Arnsberg nach Dortmund und wieder zurück. Re-Routing funktioniert, aber Kreisverkehre können tückisch sein. 🙂 Durch die Konzentration auf das Navi ist der Durchschnitt in den Hintergrund gerückt, aber es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.











Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------



## Schumo (6. September 2021)

Sieht auch nach einer interessanten Route aus, hast du da eine .gpx-Datei oder so für mich, Karl?


----------



## gStar_1988 (19. September 2021)

Gestern mit einem Freund eine schöne Runde zu einer Kaffeerösterei gemacht. Hammer Wetter und gratis Espresso, was will man mehr 😊


----------



## olev (20. September 2021)

An eine Sitzung in der Hauptstadt - oder: Zweipässefahrt. Erster Pass Ricken (400hm, ohne Bild).
Zweiter Pass Schwägalp (700hm)
Freiheitsliebende Toggenburger




Passhöhe im Nebel




Nordostseite




Ganggelibrugg



Roter Platz: where the cool Kids are




Route


----------



## Schumo (25. September 2021)

Kumpel war mal wieder in der Nähe und hat gefragt ob wir nicht mal wieder eine Ruhe drehen wollen. 
Und da letzten Samstag die Bundesliga in Wenholthausen ihren Bergpreis ausgetragen hat, hab ich vorgeschlagen dass wir dort ja auch mal eine Runde (12km, etwa 300hm) fahren können.

Gesagt getan, los ging es nach Wenholthausen. 




Und dann ging es auch schon ran an den Berg.




Nachdem man den größten Anstieg mit etwas über 200hm bei knapp 9% beklommen hat bietet sich ein Landschaftsbild welches mich immer ein wenig an den Windows XP Hintergrund erinnert. 




Wir haben für die 12km Runde etwa 33 Minuten gebraucht, und waren somit gut 14 Minuten langsamer als die Profis, allerdings hätte ich gedacht dass wir da doch noch ein bisschen langsamer sind. 

Danach war dann auch erstmal eine kleine Stärkung angesagt, und ich muss gestehen dass das meine allererste Kuchenpause während einer RR-Tour war. 




Weiter ging es entlang des Hennesees, wo wir dann in Berghausen abgebogen sind um Meschede zu umfahren und direkt am Schloss Laer rauszukommen. 




Von da aus ging es dann über den Ruhrtalradweg zurück in die Heimat, an der ehemaligen Dehler-Werft haben wir noch für ein, zwei Bilder angehalten. 




Insgesamt 78,79km mit 769hm, und eher entspannt angegangen.


----------



## helmsp (25. September 2021)

Wollte mal einen "amerikanischen" Gran Fondo probieren.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. September 2021)

Heute ne kurze Runde zur Ausnüchterung vom gestrigen Feiern und Teiletest (neue Laufräder, Kurbel von 52-36 auf 50-34 runter gebaut mit TA Specialites Kettenblättern, Kassette und Kette ebenfalls neu, kompletter Tausch nach 4000km).


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Oktober 2021)

Heute seit Langem mal wieder 'ne Runde mit dem Schwager gedreht. Und wie es sich für gemeinsame Ausfahrten gehört, hatte er natürlich wieder einmal 'nen Platten 





Der Schlauch war nicht mehr zu flicken und das Ventil des Ersatzschlauchs war zu kurz für die Felgen. War das ein Gewürge...

Statt Kaffee und Kuchen gab's im mutmaßlichen Café nur Bier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (10. Oktober 2021)

Heute gab es eine Runde mit dem Profi


----------



## helmsp (17. Oktober 2021)

Da mein Trek leider beim hinteren Laufrad eine hinnige Speiche hat habe ich kurzentschlossen den neuen/alten GT Force 1994 eingeweiht. Ein unpackbares Gefühl, soviel Charakter und Flair.
Aber zu hügelig darfs nicht werden, die Übersetzung von 42/28 ist schon sehr ambitioniert. Chapeau an den Rad-Sportlern von früher die mit sowas Berg-Etappen gefahren sind!
Muss also langfristig umbauen denn flach fahren fadisiert mich enorm.


----------



## helmsp (22. Oktober 2021)

Auch zum pendeln wird es eingesetzt. Derzeit fahr ich nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## a73 (22. Oktober 2021)

Nicht heute, schon wieder ein paar Wochen aus.
Rund um den Neusiedlersee.

LG


----------



## S1mson (23. Oktober 2021)

Das Traumhafte Wetter heute genutzt und ne Runde um den Waginger See gedreht. Einer der Orte die ich im Sommer eher meide, aber perfekt für eine schöne Herbstrunde.


----------



## synlos (28. Oktober 2021)

Vor ein paar Tagen - da war es auch schon schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (29. Oktober 2021)

Der Herbst ist da...Beine müssten mal wieder rasiert werden 🤣


----------



## helmsp (3. November 2021)

Pendelei.
Morgen kriegt es neue Laufräder.


----------



## olev (12. November 2021)

Gestern war der Nebel hartnäckig, doch ich habe es auf eine kurze Mittagsrunde geschafft.




Heute war er noch hartnäckiger und ich ich kam erst nach Sonnenuntergang drüber.


----------



## seven21 (13. November 2021)

Mein Zuhause für die nächsten Monate


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. November 2021)

Hoffentlich hat Achim seine Eiche noch gefunden...


----------



## olev (19. November 2021)

Ich hab dieses Jahr so viele Alpenpässe gemacht, wie schon lange nicht mehr. Heut hab ich der Sammlung noch einen hinzugefügt; einen kleinen zwar, aber immerhin.

Start im Morgengrauen




Hier geht's rechts ab.




Der Pragelpass hat offiziell schon Wintersperre, er war aber noch (oder wieder) komplett fahrbar




Oben.




Weil ich am Mittag wieder arbeiten musste, konnte ich nicht hinten runter fahren, sondern musste umdrehen. Klöntal:


----------



## synlos (23. November 2021)

So schön kann es auf der Erde sein. 🥰


----------



## seven21 (25. November 2021)

Kleine Runde vorm Frühstück



















Auch hier sind MTBs nicht überall willkommen


----------



## kordesh (25. November 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Kleine Runde vorm Frühstück
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1377543
> Anhang anzeigen 1377544
> ...



Sehe ich durchaus mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge! 
Irgendwie beruhigend, dass es diese Korintenkackerei nicht „regional“ auf den deutschsprachigen Raum beschränkt ist, sondern wohl in der Natur des Menschen liegt - macht es irgendwie ein bisschen erträglicher 😜

Und da Galerie:


----------



## Donnerbolzen (27. November 2021)

Kleine Runde zum Donnersberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (7. Dezember 2021)

Heute mit Michael unterwegs gewesen 👍


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Dezember 2021)

" Ich fahre mal Richtung Allgäu, wird schon nicht schneien....."

Letzte 35km:




Einmal kurz vorm Ziel übermütig geworden etwas zu scharf gebremst und noch schön aufm Hintern 10m durchn Matsch gerutscht


----------



## olev (11. Dezember 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Schön aufm Hintern 10m durchn Matsch gerutscht


😂 Ist mir diesen Winter auch schon 2x passiert. 1x mit dem Anhänger hinten dran bergab. Der Anhänger schob und schob 🐘


----------



## daniel77 (27. Dezember 2021)

letzte Schwarzwald Bergetappe für dieses Jahr


----------



## Fortis76 (28. Dezember 2021)

Geplant war eigentlich die Runde 5mal zu fahren und die #Festive500 am Stück zu fahren, leider hatten wir sehr viel Pech mit Platten. Insgesamt hatten wir in der Gruppe 15 Platten. Am Schluss waren wir nur zu zweit. Und nach 3 Platten in der letzten Runde keine Lust mehr.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. Dezember 2021)

Ok wo kann ich 300km mit nur 400hm fahren?  Und wie kommt man zu derart vielen Platten?


----------



## Fortis76 (28. Dezember 2021)

Am Rhein. Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage entweder im Schwarzwald schöne Berge zu fahren und am Rhein GA Ausfahrten ohne Höhenmeter. Das mit den Platten war wirklich nicht zu glauben.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Januar 2022)

Erste RR-Tour in diesem Jahr


----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. Januar 2022)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Geplant war eigentlich die Runde 5mal zu fahren und die #Festive500 am Stück zu fahren, leider hatten wir sehr viel Pech mit Platten. Insgesamt hatten wir in der Gruppe 15 Platten. Am Schluss waren wir nur zu zweit. Und nach 3 Platten in der letzten Runde keine Lust mehr.
> Anhang anzeigen 1393842


Respekt ich wäre erfroren 🥶👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (10. Februar 2022)

Gestern das traumhafte Wetter ausgenutzt 😍


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Februar 2022)

Hab auch das schöne Wetter genutzt, um den Abholtermin für mein neues Rennrad vorzuverlegen


----------



## L+M (11. Februar 2022)

Heute mal frühen Feierabend und gleichzeitig gas komische gelbe Ding am Himmel. Seltene Kombi! Da musste ich spontan den Renner von der Rolle befreien...


----------



## olev (13. Februar 2022)

Die milden Temperaturen verleiteten mich heute dazu, den ersten (Vor-)Alpenpass des Jahres in Angriff zu nehmen. Schon recht weit unten war ich mir jedoch nicht mehr sicher, ob das eine gute Idee war.




Naja, kommt halt davon, wenn man die Hauptstrasse meiden will. Der obere Teil der Sattelegg verläuft dann mehrheitlich an einem Südosthang und bietet so von den Kurven her echtes Passfeeling.




Die Abfahrt auf der Westseite war dann schattiger, nässer und kälter als erhofft. Der Sihlsee war dann zugefrorener als erhofft.




Also nach einem Schlenker um den See wieder runter in mildere Gefilde! Aber auch da waren die Palmen sicherheitshalber noch eingepackt.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (15. Februar 2022)

Mein Regentanz hat geholfen 👍
Es hat geregnet 😂


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Februar 2022)

Bei dem geilen Wetter heute mal spontan das Rennrad ausgemottet und ne kurze Runde gedreht, mega 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (23. Februar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Bei dem geilen Wetter heute mal spontan das Rennrad ausgemottet und ne kurze Runde gedreht, mega 😊
> Anhang anzeigen 1426389



Und? Zufrieden mit den Laufrädern?


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Februar 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Und? Zufrieden mit den Laufrädern?


Kann echt nichts schlechtes daran finden, Bremsen quietscht teilweise etwas, aber nicht tragisch, Bremsleistung geht auch voll in Ordnung. Ja gut, Ventilverlängerungen müssen noch kürzere her, mal nach BC Versandkostenfrei Code schauen


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2022)

Der Wetterbericht versprach Sonne. Nachdem ich die Stadt verlassen hatte, sah es dann aber so aus:





Ein Rücklicht wäre da nicht verkehrt gewesen.













Immerhin war es heute ausnahmsweise mal nicht allzu windig.


----------



## Moersracer (6. März 2022)

Einmal Burgaltendorf bitte


----------



## helmsp (6. März 2022)

50km und 700Hm von einem Graupelschauer eskortiert.


----------



## L+M (7. März 2022)

Nachtrag vom Samstag... Zwar herrlicher Sonnenschein, aber kalt und elender Ostwind!





Das war mein teuerstes Bild ever! Beim Auslösen hör ich hinter mir mein Rad umfallen... 




Folge: Schaltauge verbogen und Schaltwerk gebrochen...




Zum Glück nur 3km von meinem Dealer entfernt, und 5min vor Ladenschluss! Abholservice, Schaltauge richten, neues Schaltwerk, Spende in die Kaffeekasse und Tour zu Ende gefahren.


----------



## aka (7. März 2022)

Erste Runde dieses Jahr mit dem Renner .... einfach genial wie gut so ein Rennrad rollt  

Eine kleine Schotterwegeinlage war auch dabei




Aber die Aussicht ists Wert


----------



## L+M (9. März 2022)

Kleine Feierabendrunde...


----------



## cklein (9. März 2022)

Feierabend









						Video: Feierabend auf MTB-News.de
					

Feierabend




					mtbn.ws


----------



## schlaffe wade (10. März 2022)

Hier immer noch Nebel und leichter Regen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moersracer (12. März 2022)

Heute mal den Renner gefahren


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. März 2022)

Heute auch gemütliche 75km / 700hm durch Donau-Ries und Altmühltal mit zwei Kumpels + Jungfehrnfahrt meiner Favero Assioma Duo Pedale


----------



## Fortis76 (13. März 2022)

War heute auf einer meiner Lieblingsrouten unterwegs. Der Murgtalradweg ist einfach wunderschön 🥰






Mummelsee noch zugefroren.


----------



## stuhli (13. März 2022)

Die Sonne genutzt und ab gings an die Sösetalsperre bei OHA.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. März 2022)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> War heute auf einer meiner Lieblingsrouten unterwegs. Der Murgtalradweg ist einfach wunderschön 🥰
> Anhang anzeigen 1437137
> Anhang anzeigen 1437138
> Mummelsee noch zugefroren.
> Anhang anzeigen 1437141


Ich krieg immer son bisschen PTSD wenn jmd. wenige Kilometer vor nem Century ne Tour beendet 
Aber krass, dass da sehen noch das Eis halten. Ich hab im langen Trikot + Hose schon arg geschwitzt ab Mittag. Aber eben gegoogelt, der See liegt ja auf über 1000m üNN


----------



## Fortis76 (14. März 2022)

Naja ich fahre sehr oft auch mehr als 160 Kilometer, von daher ist mir das egal. Ich hatte leider nicht mehr Zeit, sonst wäre ich noch auf die Hornissgrinde hoch gefahren. Ich hatte auch Langarmtrikot und Beinlinge an, das war teilweise zu warm aber an schattigen Stellen doch noch kalt. Oben lag auch noch ordentlich Schnee.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. März 2022)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Naja ich fahre sehr oft auch mehr als 160 Kilometer, von daher ist mir das egal. Ich hatte leider nicht mehr Zeit, sonst wäre ich noch auf die Hornissgrinde hoch gefahren.


Ja ich bin da son bisschen Monk-mäßig und kann dann immer nicht verstehen, wie das anderen egal sein kann


----------



## seblubb (14. März 2022)

ist doch der ultimative Flex kurz vor der 100/160/200 in den Hof einzubiegen


----------



## Fortis76 (14. März 2022)

Also wenn nur 1km fehlt dann mache ich die geraden Sachen auch immer voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (14. März 2022)

Wenn es noch so 1km bis zur Rundung ist fahr ich meist auch nochmal ummen Block. Bei mehr aber nicht. Als ehemaliger Alfa Fahrer sehe ich die Zahl 156 sehr gerne. Die ,3 ist zu viel 
Für mich hat @Fortis76 alles richtig gemacht


----------



## seblubb (14. März 2022)

Kumpel von mir hört immer zwanghaft auf der ,0 auf....typisch Null eben


----------



## stuhli (16. März 2022)

Da wollte ich heute nicht rein.....




.....da durfte ich trotz Rennmaschine nicht rein


----------



## Moersracer (19. März 2022)




----------



## synlos (24. März 2022)

Das Gravel, bei mir, ist zur Zeit das RR. Bis was Neues auftaucht. Das kann ja Bekannterweise dauern...
Ziel war die ehemalige York-Kaserne, wo ich mal gedient habe.

Das Wetter zum Niederknien!


----------



## Moersracer (25. März 2022)

Kurze Niederrheinrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moersracer (26. März 2022)

Boah, der NO-Wind macht mich fix und fertig


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. März 2022)

Heute auch etwas Strecke gemacht und noch 30 Punkte fürn Winterpokal gesammelt:


----------



## synlos (27. März 2022)

Die letzten 90Km im Resturlaub. Sonne - Wonne pur!


----------



## Kofure (27. März 2022)

Ich war auch Mal wieder unterwegs und hatte mir fest vorgenommen Mal ein paar mehr Bilder zu machen...
Nun ja nachdem ich die Alb Hochfläche erreicht hatte, war ich eher damit beschäftigt rechtzeitig zur Hochzeit zu kommen und somit war an eine Pause nicht zu denken. Das nächste Mal checke ich auch die Windgeschwindigkeiten auf der Alb und nicht nur an Start und Ziel


----------



## Blondiiie (27. März 2022)

Gestern gute 40km MTB mit Weizenbier am See, heute knappe 90km RR mit Espresso, Kuchen und Kaltgetränk an der Eisdiele 😍
(Glaube das Bitter Lemon ist direkt auf der Zunge verdampft 😝)
Ich muss schon sagen, es gibt schlimmere Hobbies..


----------



## DavidLV (28. März 2022)

Gestern hab ich mir endlich einen neuen Zauberstab gegönnt 🧙🏼‍♂️


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. April 2022)

90km in hochwertigstem Schneeregen bei gefühlt 0°C. Rad zur Erstinspektion gebracht und wieder zurück 
Aber selbst bei dem Kackwetter macht jeder KIlometer irgendwie Spaß mit dem Addict RC.


----------



## Moersracer (3. April 2022)

Heute richtig Glück gehab. Ein schönen Nagel eingefangen Erst zu Hause war die Luft raus.


----------



## KonsiKleine (4. April 2022)

Fribourg & Flanbern


----------



## Ampelhasser (10. April 2022)

Der 9. April wurde schon vor ein paar Wochen im Kalender in dicken Lettern mit P.N. gekennzeichnet. P.N. für Pagus Neletizi - Die Hölle des Ostens. Eine schöne familiäre Radveranstaltung bei der es rund im Halle (Saale) geht. Knapp 180KM, die unter dem Motto stehen "_Das Pavé wird nicht gemieden, sondern gesucht._" Genau das Richtige, um später den Enkelkindern ein paar Heldengeschichten zu erzählen. Der ESK ist dort eigentlich immer mit einer Formation vertreten und so fanden sich auch dieses Jahr wieder vier Eisenschweine, die gegen 5 Uhr die Reise von Berlin nach Halle antraten.

28mm Reifen, 3 Ersatzschläuche und einen bombproof Flaschenhalter - Vorkehrungen für das Pavé.





Nach knapp 2 Stunden erreichen wir unser Ziel in Halle. Der Parkplatz füllt sich langsam mit anderen Teilnehmern und wir bereiten uns und unser Gerät auf den Höllenritt vor.





Nur noch wenige Minuten bis zum Start. Schnell noch die Fahrradschuhe an.......*Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin*!
Wo sind denn die Schuhe? Fassungslos blicke ich in meine Tasche. Neben Wechselklamotten finde ich nur noch eine Banane und einen Powerriegel. Schnell wird Rücksprache mit dem Organisator gehalten. Die Lautsprecherdurchsage nach einen Paar Ersatzsschuhe in Größe 47 mit MTB Cleats geht im Gelächter der RR Fahrer unter. Muss ich jetzt tatsächlich die nächsten 9 Stunden auf dem trostlosen Parkplatz verbringen!? Dann die Rettung - einer der Organisatoren hat noch ein paar Plattform Pedale zu Hause und könnte diese zum ersten Verpflegungspunkt bringen. Ich muss also die erste Etappe im Werkstattwagen mitfahren. Kein Problem denke ich, aber da weiß ich noch nicht, was mich erwartet. Die Zeit drängt und der Start steht an. Ich laufe zum Werkstattwagen und schmeiße mein Rad in den Laderaum. "Tja, vorne ist kein Platz und du musst im Laderaum mitfahren" - Ich klettere in den Laderaum und die Tür wird zugeschlagen. Darkroom, the next Level. Der Laderaum ist fensterlos und das Licht funktioniert auch nicht. Ich sitze auf einem kleinen Schemel.





Aber auch diese knapp 2 Stunden gehen vorbei......

Am ersten Verpflegungspunkt angekommen, wartet der restliche Kader und meine Pedale auf mich. Schnell wird alles umgebaut und ich ziehe die Überschuhe über meine Sneaker. Alles wird gut.





Die Pause ist vorbei und jetzt kann es endlich losgehen. Aber halt, schon am ersten Anstieg mit Kopfsteinpflaster kommen mir erste Zweifel, ob das mit den Schuhen so eine gute Idee war. Der Flaschenhalter bekommt auch Muffensausen und ich muss erstmal die Schrauben nachziehen. Alle Fahrer sind schon durch und ich stehe alleine am Straßenrand. Zum Glück habe ich den Track auf dem Garmin. Die Strecke ist wirklich schön.









Die Routenführung verdient die Bezeichnung "Hölle des Ostens" zu Recht.





40 Minuten später. Die Sonne verabschiedet sich und es zieht sich zu. Dann kommt ganz dicke - Hagel.





Es prasselt auf mich ein und ich suche einen Unterstand.





So schnell wie der Hagelschauer gekommen ist, ist er auch wieder weg. Ich rolle weiter. Irgendwann finde ich wieder Anschluss an die Gruppe. Es geht noch mal auf den Petersberg und wir rollen gemeinsam zum Mittagessen.









"_Das Pavé wird nicht gemieden, sondern gesucht._"









Die Strecke fordert ihren Tribut. Abgerissene Schaltwerke, Schürwunden und Platten. Auch der ESK wird nicht verschont.





Erst auf dem letzen 40KM geht es um die Wurst und bis dahin wird versucht, dass das Fahrerfeld zusammenbleibt.





Nach einer Kaffeepause geht es auf die letzten 40KM bis zum Ziel in Halle. Nach der ersten Kurbelumdrehung setzen Wind und Regen ein. Durch den Seitenwind kommt man in Schräglage, Regen peitscht einem ins Gesicht und die Tachonadel kratzt an den 10km/h. Nach 20 Minuten ist alles vorbei. Wir rollen auf das letzte und längste Stück Pave zu. Ca. 6 KM schönstes Kopfsteinpflaster, das am Ende ca. 500m abschüssig ist und an einem Stoppschild endet. Halleluja!

Das Ziel - am Turm - ist in Sicht. Ich habe jetzt ca. 130KM/900HM auf der Uhr und freue mich schon auf das Abschlussbier und die Bratwurst.





Die 10. Hölle des Ostens ist Geschichte. Was für eine tolle Veranstaltung! AmTreffpunkt an der Saale gibt es Bier, Bratwurst, Siegerehrung und die Zusage für die 11. Hölle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (10. April 2022)

'Schuhe vergessen' kommt auch mir bekannt vor. Damals Ende der 70er noch mit Lizenz und in der B-Jugend unterwegs. Vorteil damals waren die Haken mit Riemchen, sodass es auch mit Turnschlappen einigermassen ging.


----------



## Moersracer (11. April 2022)

Gestern war der Wind noch ein bissel kühll🥶





Heißer Kaffee tut gut 😎


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (13. April 2022)

Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Jetzt fängt die schöne Pendelzeit an


----------



## dinopfugs (13. April 2022)

Meine Urlaubschallenge wäre abgeschlossen und der Blick ist einfach fantastisch! Neue PB auf dem Sao Miguel (Ostalgarve, 3,5km mit 305hm).
Die Ostalgarve biete einfach soooooo geile Radfahrstrecken und ist größtenteils völlig unbekannt. Da hat man schonmal 30min kein Auto in jeder Richtung


----------



## King Jens one (13. April 2022)




----------



## signalgrau (18. April 2022)




----------



## Kofure (18. April 2022)

Heute eine neue Rösterei in der alten Heimat besucht



Werde ich sicherlich noch öfters ansteuern wenn ich in der Gegend bin.



Ganz gemütlich das ganze. Okay bis am Ende mir ein Autofahrer die StVO erklären wollte und irgendwas von Rücksicht auf andere Verkehrsteilnehmer gefasselt hat, aber selber mich und meine Freundin überholen wollte wo es verboten ist ...


----------



## yellow-faggin (18. April 2022)

Aktuell das wunderbare Wetter in vollen Zügen auskosten 😍

Die Hütte hat schon ein bisschen was von "Lost Place" wenn auch etwas zu neu im Gegensatz zu meinem Radel 😁

Ansonsten mit allen optischen Verfehlungen die eine längere Tour so mit sich bringt, also 2 Flaschen, Satteltasche, Klingel usw...😇


----------



## cklein (18. April 2022)

Heute 161km bei bestem Sonnenschein. Der Teutoburger Wald hat gerufen. Schönes Auf und Ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (19. April 2022)

cklein schrieb:


> Heute 161km bei bestem Sonnenschein. Der Teutoburger Wald hat gerufen. Schönes Auf und AbAnhang anzeigen 1461150Anhang anzeigen 1461151



In welcher Ecke vom Teuto seid ihr unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## cklein (19. April 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> In welcher Ecke vom Teuto seid ihr unterwegs gewesen?


Von Saerbeck flach nach Lienen.
Ab da immer am Teuto rauf und runter bis Bielefeld. Dann über Sassenberg zurück. Höhenmeter kann man gut sammeln. Luisenturm in Borgholzhausen haben wir auch mitgenommen


----------



## stuhli (21. April 2022)

Zwischen dem Raps rumzuradeln macht echt Spaß. Das riecht soooo gut.




Sinsheim oder Speyer?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. April 2022)

Nachmittags in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Ammersee 


















						Überstunden auf dem Rennrad zum Ammersee abgefeiert  - Holger W.'s 119.8 km bike ride
					

Holger W. rode 119.8 km on Apr 22, 2022.




					www.strava.com


----------



## kordesh (23. April 2022)

Jetzt kommt mir der Sonne der Wind. Watt ne Plackerei! 
Läuft gut der neue Stahlhobel! Hätte gedacht, dass sich das Ganze träger fährt, ist aber super!

Im Hintergrund „die kleine Titte“ - von links hoch kannste dich da mit dem MTB so richtig zerlegen. Bin ich oben auch wohl auch schon kurz davor gewesen mal eben links in den Busch zu reiern…


----------



## südpfälzer (23. April 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Sinsheim oder Speyer?
> Anhang anzeigen 1462800


Ich würde mal Speyer sagen, der Grashalm vorne links kommt mir bekannt vor .

Nein. In Speyer steht der große Vogel, in Sinsheim die schnellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helmsp (25. April 2022)

Es hätte wärmer und trockener sein sollen (und der Wind kam von Osten statt, wie 99% der Zeit, Westen)...aber ich bin trotzdem froh, dass der erste 200er geschafft ist.









						1st 200 - Psychological warfare with eastern headwind! - Patrick H.'s 205.9 km bike ride
					

Elevation 2691m




					www.strava.com


----------



## stuhli (29. April 2022)

Kurz vor Steinklingen doch noch eine Mitfahrerin gefunden


----------



## cklein (29. April 2022)

Ist schon schön im Teuto


----------



## Chris_2012 (30. April 2022)

Der Vorderreifen ist falsch herum montiert.


----------



## cklein (30. April 2022)

Chris_2012 schrieb:


> Der Vorderreifen ist falsch herum montiert.


Fahre immer Rückwärts, sieht man doch  😂


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. Mai 2022)

Kam sicher von Canyon falschrum vormontiert


----------



## ehrles8 (2. Mai 2022)

Eschborn-Frankfurt Velotour Classic in 3H, schön war's! Irgendwie bin ich auf der Heimfahrt noch an der Strecke gelandet und konnte die Pros kurz sehen. 🙂


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. Mai 2022)

185km geradelt, um das Panorama auf dem Hohen Peißenberg zu genießen  Immerhin war die Suppe in Schongau schön.


----------



## cklein (6. Mai 2022)

Erst mit der Familie, dann eine Runde alleine 












Von Ballermann zum Orient und zurück zum Ballermann


----------



## kordesh (8. Mai 2022)

Gestern ne Runde durch den Teuto gerollt.
Echt n schönes Fleckchen Erde hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (8. Mai 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Gestern ne Runde durch den Teuto gerollt.
> Echt n schönes Fleckchen Erde hier.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1473625
> ...


Teuto im Tecklenburger Land?

Dort ist es sehr schön


----------



## kordesh (8. Mai 2022)

cklein schrieb:


> Teuto im Tecklenburger Land?
> 
> Dort ist es sehr schön
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1473639



Jo, Tecklenburger Land. s Turm rechts auf dem ersten Bild 😜


----------



## swift daddy (8. Mai 2022)

Rosheim im Elsass, ebenfalls ein schönes Fleckchen Erde hier 😁


----------



## Kofure (8. Mai 2022)

War gestern auch Mal wieder unterwegs.
Nix los auf den Wegen



In sicherem Abstand schauten mir ein paar Schafe zu


Mal sehen ob ich dieses Jahr fit genug für die zweihundert werde.


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (9. Mai 2022)

Von mir ein paar Bilder aus dem sachsen-anhaltinischen Saalekreis/Burgenlandkreis


----------



## King Jens one (9. Mai 2022)

nach der Nachwuchspause fühlt sich meine Fitness nach Autofahrergesundheitsweg an 😂


----------



## DavidLV (10. Mai 2022)

King Jens one schrieb:


> nach der Nachwuchspause fühlt sich meine Fitness nach Autofahrergesundheitsweg an 😂Anhang anzeigen 1474666


Windischhütte bin ich gerstern auch vorbei! Geiler Renner!


----------



## Schumo (10. Mai 2022)

Heute zum zweiten Mal in 2022 aufm Rennrad unterwegs gewesen, Form fehlt irgendwie noch völlig :/


----------



## Moersracer (15. Mai 2022)

Limburgrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (16. Mai 2022)

Irgendwo in Mitteldeutschland.


----------



## dinopfugs (16. Mai 2022)

So schön die Strecke ist, sie eignet sich perfekt für ein FTP Test mit 3,5km und 305hm...




Wen es interessiert, das ist der Cerro de Saõ Miguel an der Algarve. Besonders die Ostalgarve ist ein wunderschönes, einsames Radparadies. Da sieht man in 2!!h vielleicht mal 1 Auto auf den Straßen.


----------



## Jaerrit (16. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> So schön die Strecke ist, sie eignet sich perfekt für ein FTP Test mit 3,5km und 305hm...
> Anhang anzeigen 1479471


Wo diese? 🧐


----------



## dinopfugs (16. Mai 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wo diese? 🧐


Ist editiert


----------



## Patty_1968 (16. Mai 2022)

@ dinopfugs / Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. 🚲 Ist das nicht der Weg hoch, wo die Sendemasten stehen? Von dort hat man einen herrlichen Blick über Fuseta, Olhao und Faro.


----------



## dinopfugs (16. Mai 2022)

Patty_1968 schrieb:


> @ dinopfugs / Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. 🚲 Ist das nicht der Weg hoch, wo die Sendemasten stehen? Von dort hat man einen herrlichen Blick über Fuseta, Olhao und Faro.


Vollkommen richtig und gut erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Mai 2022)

Taunus 》Salzböden (hinter Giessen/Lollar) 》über Umwege wieder i.d. Taunus zurück....


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Mai 2022)

Keine Fotos aber ne RTF gefahren, 55km für An- und Abfahrt kommen noch dazu 
Gab drei Verpflegungsstellen mit Pflichthalt, da immer ca. 10min Pause gemacht. Veranstalter war der RSC Aichach, war top organisiert (sprich bin nicht verhungert und hab mich nicht verfahren)


----------



## cklein (22. Mai 2022)

Heute zwei Mal die gleiche Runde gedreht. Einmal mit Croozer, einmal ohne Croozer


----------



## synlos (22. Mai 2022)

Schon wieder los...

Gestern:







Heute:


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. Mai 2022)

Heute eine Runde am Niederrhein gefahren, von Neukirchen in Richtung Oermten, dann nach Rheurdt, Schaephuysen und in Richtung Krefeld und Kempen.
Zurück ging es über den Hülser Berg 🙂

Zwischendurch bei der Rast gab es auch göttlichen Beistand.





Und auf dem Rückweg am Hülser Berg gab es Kunst im Hintergrund zu sehen 😀


----------



## Kofure (23. Mai 2022)

Dieses Wochenende waren wur wieder in Radreisemodus unterwegs gewesen.
Es ging am Samstag von Stuttgart nach Kehl und am Sonntag dann noch von Kehl nach Karlsruhe.
Alles sehr locker, damit die Freundin sich an lange Touren gewöhnen kann.
Mit leichtem Gepäck ging es los, meine Freundin musste ihr Gravelbike nehmen, da das Rennrad aktuell eine kleine Baustelle ist. Also schnell den RR Laufradsatz ins Gravelbike und schon konnte es los gehen.



Die ersten Kilometer ging es erstmal raus aus der Stadt und dann durch das ein oder andere schöne Tal. Zum Glück waren wir relativ früh unterwegs und so war wenig los.



In Bad Liebenzell haben wir dann erstmal gefrühstück, denn danach ging der Spaß erst richtig los.



So gestärkt sammelten wir fleißig Höhenmeter und hatten nur wenige solche ruhigen Passagen.



Irgendwann lag dann auch der Schwarzwald hinter uns und nach ein paar Kilometer fuhren wir mit der Rädern auf die Fähre.






Eigentlich war es geplant auf der französischen Seite bis nach Straßburg zu fahren und dann rüber nach Kehl. Aber das Navi wollte auf gesperrten Wegen fahren und die Radwegauszeichnung in Frankreich war auch nicht immer klar, daher sind wir irgendwann dann wieder rüber nach Deutschland.
Und ich glaube die Strecke im Rheintal waren auch die schlimmsten 50km meines Rennradlebens. Links der Rheindamm rechts irgendwelche Büsche und Bäume, alle 2km saß noch ein Graureiher am Straßenrand.... Ab und hatte ich das Gefühl ich sei in einer Zeitschleife gefangen. Daher gibt es von dem Streckteil auch keine Bilder mehr.
Dann noch kurz nach Straßburg zum Abendessen und schon war der erste Tag vorbei.










Vom zweiten Tag gibt es auch keine Bilder, da ging es aber auch einfach unspektakulär von Kehl nach Karlsruhe und ja irgendwie ging selbst auf der Ebene nix und das ständige wechseln vom Radweg auf die Straße und zurück ist auch nicht gerade positiv für den Schnitt.



Aber am Ende stehen für das Wochenende ~230km und die erste gemeinsame 2 Tagestour ist auch geschafft. Jetzt noch ein paar solche Touren bis zum Alpencross und dann kommen wir auch über die Alpen.

PS: sorry für die bescheidene Bildqualität, aber irgendwie klappt das umwandeln von heic zu jpg aktuell nicht so wirklich


----------



## südpfälzer (25. Mai 2022)

Glückwunsch zur Tour.
Über welche Fähre bist Du nach Frankreich?
Südlich von Strasbourg fährt es sich ganz schön am Rhein-Rhone-Kanal entlang.
Ab Strasbourg nach Norden geht´s auf französischer Seite am Rhein entlang deutlich besser als auf der deutschen, wobei die Beschilderung manchmal in die Dörfer führt statt am Rhein entlang.


----------



## Kofure (26. Mai 2022)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Tour.
> Über welche Fähre bist Du nach Frankreich?
> Südlich von Strasbourg fährt es sich ganz schön am Rhein-Rhone-Kanal entlang.
> Ab Strasbourg nach Norden geht´s auf französischer Seite am Rhein entlang deutlich besser als auf der deutschen, wobei die Beschilderung manchmal in die Dörfer führt statt am Rhein entlang.


Wir sind bei Greffern über den Rhein.
Wahrscheinlich lag es auch ein bisschen an der Stimmung, nach so 6h im Sattel hat man halt auch irgendwann kein Bock mehr. Dazu noch ekliger Wind, der war auf der deutschen Seite hinter dem Damm dann immerhin kein Problem mehr.
Dafür heute auf der Runde durch Würm und Nagold Tal umso mehr 😡


----------



## Bensemer (26. Mai 2022)

Groß Biberau im Odenwald




Flughafen Frankfurt 





Schönes langes Wochenende


----------



## Moersracer (29. Mai 2022)

Ist das ein schice Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (29. Mai 2022)

Am Freitag den Brückentag genutzt und eine schöne Schwarzwaldrunde mit ein paar Teamkollegen gedreht. Leider war das Wetter etwas kühl und recht windig. Dafür gab es zweimal Kuchen 😃


----------



## stuhli (31. Mai 2022)

Wollte zuerst ohne Höhenmeter meine Runde drehen. 
Von HD-Rohrbach bin ich allerdings noch nie zum Königstuhl hoch.
Gedacht - Gemacht



Über Waldhilsbach und Neckargemünd dann heim.


----------



## swift daddy (3. Juni 2022)

Gemutliche Feierabendrunde über den Mont St. Odile









... und auf den Tag genau vor 9 Jahren mit dem Kurzen im Singletrailer den Mont Ventoux erklommen 🥰


----------



## Ben-HD (4. Juni 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Wollte zuerst ohne Höhenmeter meine Runde drehen.
> Von HD-Rohrbach bin ich allerdings noch nie zum Königstuhl hoch.
> Gedacht - Gemacht
> Anhang anzeigen 1489122
> Über Waldhilsbach und Neckargemünd dann heim.


Beste Ecke der Welt hier!


----------



## carofem (5. Juni 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Wollte zuerst ohne Höhenmeter meine Runde drehen.
> Von HD-Rohrbach bin ich allerdings noch nie zum Königstuhl hoch.
> Gedacht - Gemacht
> Anhang anzeigen 1489122
> Über Waldhilsbach und Neckargemünd dann heim.


PS: Wenn du über Waldhilsbach den KS hochstrampelst bitte immer eine Stoppokarte ziehen ,abstempeln und einwerfen,damit unterstützt du den Radsport,das vergessen leider die meisten!


----------



## stuhli (5. Juni 2022)

carofem schrieb:


> PS: Wenn du über Waldhilsbach den KS hochstrampelst bitte immer eine Stoppokarte ziehen ,abstempeln und einwerfen,damit unterstützt du den Radsport,das vergessen leider die meisten!


Das wusste ich echt nicht.  Hab das noch nicht gemacht, weil mir meine hohe Zeit peinlich ist. Inwiefern unterstütze das den Radsport? Hab mich mit dem Thema noch nicht befasst.
Von Waldhilsbach hoch ists eh die schönste Strecke, nur von Neckargemünd bis Waldhilsbach ist gefährlich mitm Rad find ich.


----------



## carofem (5. Juni 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Das wusste ich echt nicht.  Hab das noch nicht gemacht, weil mir meine hohe Zeit peinlich ist. Inwiefern unterstütze das den Radsport? Hab mich mit dem Thema noch nicht befasst.
> Von Waldhilsbach hoch ists eh die schönste Strecke, nur von Neckargemünd bis Waldhilsbach ist gefährlich mitm Rad find ich.


Man kann auch den Rad und Gehweg auf der linken Seite befahren,kein Problem!
Man kann auch von Neckargemünd nach Wiesenbach, Bammental, die Oberdorfstrasse hoch kurbeln,dann kommt man direkt in Waldhilsbach raus,alles ziemlich Autofrei.
Hinter dem Stoppomat stehen einige Sponsoren ,er muss ja auch gewartet werden(Stoppokarten,Stempelfunktion usw.)wenn die sehen dass er nicht so häufig genutzt wird springen die ab,dann wird er abgebaut, wie schon so häufig passiert (Hirschhorn,Kalmit usw.)deshalb immer schön ein Kärtchen ziehen und einwerfen!


----------



## synlos (8. Juni 2022)

Unterwegs - endlich mal wieder.




Und gemähte Radwege.  Eine Seltenheit.




"Unfallopfer" gabs auch (lag schon etwas länger)




Manchmal gibts schon einen Blick...




Äußerst kleines Naturschutzgebiet, die paar Büsche.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juni 2022)

Kurze Feierabendrunde. Nach 6 ist es auf den Straßen sogar unter der Woche mal erträglich  Und ausnahmsweise mal keinen Regen abbekommen. Nur ein paar Tropfen 






(Die Felgen sind noch heil.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (10. Juni 2022)

Die erste Tour über 100Km dieses Jahr. Man hat das gedauert... 
Herrliche Aussichten, Naturschutzgebiet, das ehemalige Café 4-Eck und große umgeknickte "Streichhölzer".


----------



## synlos (12. Juni 2022)

Rennt echt gut. 🥰


----------



## Bensemer (12. Juni 2022)

Ich wollte schon länger mal zum Betze radeln. Jetzt ist ein Haken dahinter.
Bin eigentlich gar nicht so der Fußballfan aber in dem Stadion war ich vor ~15 Jahren ein paar Mal als ein Kumpel in Lautern gewohnt hat.


----------



## swift daddy (13. Juni 2022)

Bestes Wetter gestern 🥰


----------



## helmsp (13. Juni 2022)

Samstagvormittag-Quickie


----------



## Moersracer (14. Juni 2022)

Heute ein perfekter Radeltag. Angenehme  Temperaturen und der Wind war heute nur ein laues Lüftchen😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (16. Juni 2022)

Feierabend Runde in den Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Kofure (16. Juni 2022)

Erster Tag des Rennradurlaubs im Allgäu auch schon wieder vorbei. Da es morgens und mittags immer wieder Gewitter gab, nur abends kurz hoch zur Falkenhütte.
Wenn es hochging dann gleich richtig, oben kurz ein kühles Getränk genossen und wieder runter.



Dieses gebimmel der Kühe ist in meinen Ohren ziemlich unerträglich und der Sinn dahinter erschließt sich mir auch nicht so ganz...



Aber die Strecke ist ganz nett, zwar sind da einige Passagen mit geschätzten 20% dabei, wenn man es aber gemütlich angehen lässt auch kein Problem.



War nur leider vermutlich die letzte Tour, denn abends auf dem Balkon festgestellt, dass im HR eine speiche gebrochen ist ...


Vielleicht geh ich aber das Risiko auch ein und fahre morgen doch noch ne Tour. Bin sicherlich schon ein paar km mit der Felge so gefahren.
Jetzt erstmal einen neuen LRS oder neues HR suchen. Selber reparieren kann ich es eh nicht und mein Radlader des Vertrauens lehnt straight pull naben LRS eh ab.
Hätte eh nicht gedacht, dass ich jemals mit meinen 72kg einen LRS kaputt bekomme.
Also falls jemand ne Idee hat, Maulweite 21mm, Shimano Freilauf, CL und preislich max 500€. Hab mir ja schon überlegt den DCX von bike24 zu holen und mir dann im Winter vielleicht was bauen zu lassen. Auf jeden Fall ein guter Start in den Urlaub.😜


----------



## Kofure (19. Juni 2022)

Gestern ging es dann mit einem Mietrad auf Tour. Da das Abholen etwas gedauert hat, kamen wir erst ziemlich spät los.




Die Tour sollte uns über den Pfänder und den Sulzberger führen. Schon ziemlich früh wurde es gut warm und da die Anstiege im Allgäu gefühlt immer zweistellige Prozente aufweisen waren wir froh, als wir nach rund zwei Stunden oben auf dem Pfänder waren. Doch der Betrieb da oben hat uns sehr schnell wieder vertrieben. Daher auch kein Foto oben gemacht. Dann ging es auf einer spaßigen Abfahrt Richtung Bregenz.



Auf dem Bodenseeradweg war entsprechender Betrieb und man rollte mehr dahin als das man fuhr.
In Bregenz wurden dann die Flüssigkeitsspeicher aufgefüllt.



Danach ging es mehr oder weniger direkt wieder los mit dem Anstieg Richtung Sulzberger und aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen Tageszeit und die damit verbundenen Temperaturen war da dann schon die nächste Pause notwendig.



Danach ging es erstmal flott abwärts, nur die letzten 4km waren nochmal eine Qual. Steile Anstiege, tiefer Schotter alles was man nach knapp 70km und 1800hm so unbedingt noch braucht.
Nach rund 4h waren wir dann wieder in Oberstaufen.


----------



## helmsp (19. Juni 2022)

Es ist technisch gesehen ein Rennrad...aber ich habe mal testweise 38mm Specialized Pathfinder draufgeben müssen um bischen zu graveln.


----------



## gewichtheber (25. Juni 2022)

Kurzurlaub im Norden, ganz oben.


----------



## Ampelhasser (25. Juni 2022)

Meine letzte RR Runde lag schon mehr als 2 Monate zurück. Damals noch mit Regen und Hagel. Heute hatte ich Zeit gefunden, dass gute Stück mal wieder zu putzen. Irgendwie überkam mich dann doch Lust, noch eine Runde zu drehen. 





2/3 der Tour waren wirklich schön, aber wettermässig liegt auf meinen RR Fahrten kein Segen. Krasses Sommergewitter mit Blitz und Donner.


----------



## synlos (3. Juli 2022)

Ordentlich früh los, um der Kackluft am Nachmittag zu entkommen.


----------



## swift daddy (3. Juli 2022)

Temperaturen waren heute Morgen noch sehr angenehm


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. Juli 2022)

Gestern und heute immer so 100km / 1000hm  in den Stauden / Westlichen Wäldern. Kilometer fürs Stadtradeln sammeln.


----------



## kordesh (3. Juli 2022)

Ich bin heute mit dem Rad zum Geburtstag vom Patenkind. Schön durchs Moor geballert. 
100km Gegenwind waren allerdings eher geht so geil. Und die Route hat hier und da auch sehr zu wünschen übrig gelassen…





Top Straßen 





Und schöner Raffineriecharme mit entsprechendem Duft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (4. Juli 2022)

Auf dem Weg zur Weinstrasse rumpelt es unter mir.....wie so bei nem Erdbeben....konnte gerade noch rechtzeitig anhalten.





 Strassenkunst in Gönnheim














Prost


----------



## mrwulf (5. Juli 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zur Weinstrasse rumpelt es unter mir.....wie so bei nem Erdbeben....konnte gerade noch rechtzeitig anhalten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1511142
> 
> ...


Wahnsinn…richtig tolle Bilder!!,


----------



## Kofure (9. Juli 2022)

So heute bin ich auf große Kaffeefahrt gegangen. Sie sollte von Stuttgart durchs Würm und Nagoltal, über Horb, Rottenburg und Tübingen gehen am Ende dann wieder zurück nach Stuttgart.
Da ich fast alle Streckenteile kannte war die Motivation für Fotos eher gering.
Die ersten 115km waren gefühlt ziemlich zäh, Beine fühlten sich nicht sonderlich gut an und daher kurz in den Supermarkt und die Speicher aufgefüllt 


So frisch gestärkt kamen dann fast 20km Schotter weil ich lieber dem Radwegschild als dem Routenvorschlag von Komoot gefolgt bin, aber immerhin kam ich an dadurch an diesen netten Tierchen vorbei.



Die waren ziemlich aufgedreht und daher eher schwierig zu fotografieren.
Kurze Zeit später dachte ich dann ich bin schlauer als das Radwegzeichen... Durfte dann eine extra Schleife drehen.
Im Grunde war der einzige Grund für meine Tour ein Cafe in meinem alten Wohnort Tübingen. Die Aussicht auf eine guten Espresso trieb mich durchs Neckartal nach Tübingen. So rund 20 km vor Tübingen kam es zu einer Kollision mit einem Insekt. Passiert ja gefühlt alle paar Minuten, auch immer Mal mit größeren wo man den Einschlag doch deutlich spürt. Dieses Mal traf das Tier meine Lippe und es fühlte sich anders als sonst. Nach wenigen Minuten spürte ich wie meine Lippe anschwoll und ich dachte noch "okay ist wohl eine ader geplatzt". Dann setzte ein leicht stechender Schmerz ein und dann kam ein jucken an verschiedenen Körperstellen dazu. Gut da war klar das war dieses Mal eine Wespe, Biene oder ähnliches. Zum Glück waren es zu dem Zeitpunkt nur noch wenige Kilometer zum Cafe. Dort zusätzlich zum EsTo und dem Bananenbrot noch eine Portion Eis bestellt. Die Lippe war einseitig aufs doppelte angeschwollen. Aber durcha kühlen und die längere Pause beruhigte sich alles wieder und ich konnte dann den Weg nach Stuttgart noch mit dem Rad zurücklegen.



Alles in allem lief es ganz gut. Das Schotterstück, eine steile Rampe und den Umweg in Horb würde ich das nächste Mal weglassen.
Mein Plan praktisch konstant im GA1 Bereich zu fahren ging auch auf und die Fahrzeit von 8:15h ist für den ersten 200er für mich auch top.


----------



## Bensemer (10. Juli 2022)

Mit meinem neuen RR Glücksbringer "Christine" zum Marbach Stausee. 








Auf dem Rückweg beim verlassenen Bordell wenigstens in den Busch gepinkelt   




Falls jemanden interessiert was es mit der Ente auf sich hat. 


Spoiler: Christine 



Eine sehr gute Freundin, die schon Jahre tot sein müsste wenn es nach den Ärzten geht, hat mir zum 40. meiner Frau dieses Entchen geschenkt damit ich auch etwas auspacken konnte.
Ich bin mit ihr weit über 20 Jahre gut befreundet. Vor einigen Jahren hat sie Blasenkrebs diagnostiziert bekommen und binnen kürzester Zeit hatte sie ein Dutzend komplizierte Operatioen. Sie hat seitdem permanent herbe Rückschläge. Neue Metastasen hier, frisch gestreut nach dort, immer Schmerzen beim entleeren der künstlichen Blase, laufend der künstliche Ausgang entzündet... Alle 3 Monate eine Woche im Krankenhaus für Untersuchungen. 
Ihr Mann hat damals gesagt bekommen er müsse sich darauf einstellen schon bald alleine zu sein. 

Es fasziniert mich wie positiv sie trotz dieser ganzen Scheiße nach 50 Vollnarkosen eingestellt bleibt und wie sie kämpft! Jetzt habe ich ein Entchen von ihr am Sattel und hoffe das es mir Glück bringt.


----------



## Moersracer (17. Juli 2022)

Der RS1 war heute ein staubige Angelegenheit.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (17. Juli 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zur Weinstrasse rumpelt es unter mir.....wie so bei nem Erdbeben....konnte gerade noch rechtzeitig anhalten.
> 
> Strassenkunst in Gönnheim
> Anhang anzeigen 1511145


Heißt der nicht Banksy oder so ?

Gönn dir..


----------



## cklein (17. Juli 2022)

Heute die erste RTF mit dem Nachwuchs gefahren. Hat wunderbar geklappt. Bei den Pausen viel Zeit genommen zum Spielen und Essen


----------



## helmsp (18. Juli 2022)

Nachdem doch viel Asphalt dabei war darf es auch hier gepostet werden, oder?


----------



## aka (18. Juli 2022)

Die Schlange ist ja mal der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (18. Juli 2022)

Bevor die Hitze einschlägt, ne Runde gedreht. Bei noch schönen 22-26°C.


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (25. Juli 2022)

Kurz mal den Stress abbauen auf der Mainz-Ingelheim Strecke. Die verwinkelte Altstadt von Ingelheim ist jeden Ausflug wert.


Typisches Frühstück am Rhein.


----------



## helmsp (28. Juli 2022)

Von nun an nenne ich mein GT "Paige"...und wir gehen, errr, radeln gemeinsam auf die Suche nach schönere Graffitis.


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Juli 2022)

upsi


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. Juli 2022)

Neues Ratt in Lindau beim bikeDoc angeholt, gleichmal nen Century gefahren und dabei kurz bei Mutti auf ne Einkehr vorbeigeschaut. Hinfahrt mit 9-Euro-Ticket. Beste Planung


----------



## swift daddy (31. Juli 2022)

Gemütliche Panorama-Runde über's Champ du Feu 😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (1. August 2022)

Heute stand mein erster 200er auf dem Programm. Kaum Höhenmeter und ich war nicht schnell unterwegs, es ging nur drum die 200 zu sehen. 
3 Liter Friedhofswasser hab ich gesoffen, sonst wäre ich eingegangen


----------



## synlos (2. August 2022)

Etwas ausgedehnter als sonst. Den Norden und Süden unsicher gemacht.


----------



## gStar_1988 (4. August 2022)

Gestern gut geschwitzt. Mit der Leistung bin ich zufrieden, hätte aber gerne nen niedrigeren Durchschnittspuls.


----------



## seven21 (4. August 2022)

Kleine Runde am Wochenende . Albula - Splügen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. August 2022)

Tolles Rad, tolles Panorama, tolle Leistung!


----------



## helmsp (6. August 2022)

Gemütliche Genussrunde mit einem Genuss-Rad.


----------



## swift daddy (7. August 2022)

Schöne Runde heute Morgen 😎


----------



## aka (8. August 2022)

Inspiriert von den vielen tollen Touren hier hab ich auch mal wieder meine Grenzen ausgelotet ...
Start frueh morgens daheim, erster sehr dunkler Fotostopp Neckarbruecke in Rottenburg




Dann gings hoch auf die Alb, Sonnenaufgang war keider nix wegen Nebel




Weiter ueber die Alb der Donau entgegen, allerdings ueber Umleitungen ....
Das waren tolle Augenblicke







Stopp in Oberschwaben, Stoerche gabs enorm viele zu sehen




So langsam kommt das Ziel in den Blick
Das Wetter wie vorhergesagt




Der Schlussanstieg war hart




Dann hats geregnet, also auf dem Uebergang noch was gegessen und abgewartet




Wetter weiter schlecht, also die letzten km in Angriff genommen und halt tierisch gefroren




Am Ziel


----------



## mrwulf (8. August 2022)

Ein wenig in Frankreich in der Ardéche radeln ☀️


----------



## Moersracer (8. August 2022)

Regen, Regen, wir brauchen Regen 😲 - die Issel ohne Wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signalgrau (10. August 2022)

Von Basel nach Mailand um eine Hochzeit zu besuchen und dann wieder zurück. War traumhaft. Höhenmeter muss ich noch zusammenrechnen aber es waren schon ein paar... Die Radwege sind ein Traum und super ausgeschildert. Ein paar Kilometer Gravel sind allerdings dabei. War für mich aber kein Problem mit der Bereifung.


----------



## Jabba81 (11. August 2022)

Nur kurz an den See... Kopf lüften am Feierabend...


----------



## seven21 (13. August 2022)

Aktuell in Bormio. Da ich leider aufgrund Verletzung aktuell nicht so richtig aufs MTB kann, eben wieder RR statt Livigno.

Erster Tag Einradeln:







Zweiter Tag: Mortirolo - Gavia


----------



## Moersracer (14. August 2022)

Nur am Niederrhein😎


----------



## swift daddy (15. August 2022)

Kinder sind in Ferien, wir nutzen’s aus 😁 schönen Runde heute Morgen mit der besseren Hälfte über’s Champ du Feu, Col du Kreutzweg, Mont St. Odile ... auf den letzten Km hat’s geschüttet wie aus Eimern, wir sind ass bis auf die Knochen zu Hause angekommen 👍🤣🤣


----------



## kordesh (16. August 2022)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Kinder sind in Ferien, wir nutzen’s aus 😁 schönen Runde heute Morgen mit der besseren Hälfte über’s Champ du Feu, Col du Kreutzweg, Mont St. Odile ... auf den letzten Km hat’s geschüttet wie aus Eimern, wir sind ass bis auf die Knochen zu Hause angekommen 👍🤣🤣



Gibt Schlechteres nach der Tour als: 
"Scheiße, wir müssen schnell aus den nassen Klamotten raus und beide direkt unter die warme Dusche."


----------



## aka (16. August 2022)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Kinder sind in Ferien, wir nutzen’s aus 😁 schönen Runde heute Morgen mit der besseren Hälfte über’s Champ du Feu, Col du Kreutzweg, Mont St. Odile ... auf den letzten Km hat’s geschüttet wie aus Eimern, wir sind ass bis auf die Knochen zu Hause angekommen 👍🤣🤣


Wie ist eigentlich bei euch die Lage, ich hab gehoert es gibt in den Vogesen Betretungsverbot?


----------



## swift daddy (16. August 2022)

@aka ... wie immer etwas undurchsichtig das Ganze. Bin am So. ne ausgiebige Trail-Runde am St. Odile gelaufen und hab' dabei beim Reinlaufen in den Wald und auch oben keine Verbotsschilder gesehen - oben war auch  ordentlich was los im Wald und die Gendarmes die dort standen haben zu Niemandem was gesagt. Als ich auf der andere Seite wieder runter bin standen dort unten allerdings Verbotsschilder. Und beim RR-Fahren am Mo. haben wir auch vereinzelt Schilder gesehen, aber hält auch nicht überall 🤷🤷


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. August 2022)

75 km reichen bei dem Wetter 🥵


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (18. August 2022)

was ist denn das mittlere? wird da was angestaut?


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. August 2022)

aka schrieb:


> was ist denn das mittlere? wird da was angestaut?


Das ist auf allen Bildern dasselbe Gewässer: der Galenbecker See. Ein durchschnittlich 75 cm tiefer See, der Vogelschutzgebiet ist und (aktuell) dementsprechend stinkt und grün ist.
Wieso dort jetzt genau Bäume im Wasser stehen, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. August 2022)

Man wollte mir keine Erfrischungen reichen


----------



## seven21 (21. August 2022)

Nachtrag Bormio:
Tag 3: Foscagno - Ofen - Stilfser Joch über Umbrail















Nach einem Ruhetag mit kurzer Auffahrt Bormio 2000 dann noch am letzten Tag Bernina - Forcola - Eira/Foscagno








Wird wieder Zeit fürs MTB. Rennrad bleibt ne Weile im Keller


----------



## swift daddy (22. August 2022)

Feierabendrunde übern Berg


----------



## stuhli (22. August 2022)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Man wollte mir keine Erfrischungen reichen


Meutereiiii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. August 2022)

Letzter Urlaubstag ...


----------



## synlos (27. August 2022)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Letzter Urlaubstag ...


So ähnlich auch hier...

Vor 3 Wochen schon. Ziel in Sicht.










Vorletzte Woche. Ziel auch in Sicht. 







Very warm




Und zurück


----------



## helmsp (29. August 2022)

Als Flachland-Pendler hab ich auch mal ein Pass probieren müssen.


----------



## swift daddy (29. August 2022)

Mittagspause, bestes Wetter, flach und gemütlich als Regeneration 😎😎


----------



## synlos (29. August 2022)

Gestern, Rundumschlag. Ich war gar nicht richtig platt. 124Km. 

Furztrocken bzw. Rinnsal!


----------



## Schumo (31. August 2022)

Heute die Strade Biache ein bisschen an der Maas entlang geradelt, obwohl es hier deutlich flacher ist als zuhause war ich dann doch sehr platt nach den 80km, bin einfach nichts mehr gewöhnt.


----------



## Bensemer (4. September 2022)

Hunderte Sitzen am Wasserturm auf der Wiese und genießen die Sonne. Einer ist auf der anderen Seite und rüstet von tubeless auf Schlauch um   




Dann an Worms vorbei 




Nach Ägypten 




Hoffentlich bleibt der September so 
Schönen Sonntag


----------



## KarstenG (4. September 2022)

Heimaturlaub, da fällt mir immer erst vor Ort ein wofür Gebirge steht


----------



## cklein (6. September 2022)

Gestern am Galibier


----------



## ehrles8 (6. September 2022)

Schwarzwald Super! Gold 2022 ✅
Schmerzhaft aber doch sehr schön. Landschaftlich, menschlich und kulinarisch. 😋


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (10. September 2022)

Noch von letzter Woche. Um die Holzbergwiesen.


----------



## synlos (11. September 2022)

Doch noch schön geworden, heute.


----------



## cklein (20. September 2022)

Heute mit dem MTB übers Timmelsjoch


----------



## ekm (21. September 2022)

cklein schrieb:


> Heute mit dem MTB übers Timmelsjoch
> Anhang anzeigen 1554447


Und das "Rennrad" war im Rucksack..?!?


----------



## cklein (21. September 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Und das "Rennrad" war im Rucksack..?!?


Leider nein. Erst Mal nicht das RR dabei, wollte aber eine RR Runde fahren


----------



## cklein (22. September 2022)

Lacets de Montvernier mit dem RR, nachdem wir schon über den Col de Mollard, Col de la Croix de Fer und Col du Glandon gefahren sind.


----------



## synlos (24. September 2022)

Chance genutzt bevor es wieder nass von oben wird...


----------



## Moersracer (9. Oktober 2022)

Der goldene Oktober 🌞🤗






Heute morgen war der Reifen platt😵


----------



## oneeasy (9. Oktober 2022)

Gestern war ich auch unterwegs um den „Umbau“ zu testen 😉 passt soweit erst mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (10. Oktober 2022)

Der Herbst ist schon schön, schnell noch nach der Arbeit das gute Wetter mitgenommen.


----------



## synlos (16. Oktober 2022)

War das chic heute. Meine Güte!













Da dachte wohl jemand es geht geradeaus weiter, obwohl es ein Kreisel war...


----------



## useless (23. Oktober 2022)

Wie die ganze letzte Woche war auch heute bei uns goldener Oktober. Da war zu erwarten, dass die örtlichen Wälder mit Patchwork Familien und freilaufenden Hunden  ("das macht der sonst nie!") geflutet werden. Also dem ganzen aus dem Weg gehen und auf dem Renner durch Ostholstein.



Braucht noch wer Rüben?



Das frühe Aufstehen hatte den Vorteil daß noch niemand unterwegs war.



Zwar über Kilometer das gleiche Bild und langweilig wäre es nicht so schön. 



Die Zufahrt zum Zarpener Hof. Man hätte das Rad auch gerade hinstellen können...



Dank GP 4Seasons war die Tour ein reines Vergnügen. 😃


----------



## Moersracer (29. Oktober 2022)

Der Sommer will einfach nicht aufhören 🌞😁


----------



## seven21 (29. Oktober 2022)

Nochmal ordentlich Höhenmeter. Die letzten Meter zur Falkenhütte sind wirklich eine Qual, dafür entschädigt der Ausblick auf den Bodensee.


----------



## synlos (30. Oktober 2022)

Endlich am langen WE gutes Wetter und dann noch so spät im Jahr. 🥰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Oktober 2022)

Dank nassen Laubs auf den Radwegen werden Ross und Reiter auch ohne Regen siffig


----------



## Moersracer (30. Oktober 2022)

Heute mal die Modestadt Düsseldorf besucht😁


----------



## synlos (30. Oktober 2022)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dank nassen Laubs auf den Radwegen werden Ross und Reiter auch ohne Regen siffig


Wem sagst Du das - wird auch in diesem Land nicht besser.


----------



## synlos (30. Oktober 2022)

Schon wieder...


----------



## Bensemer (30. Oktober 2022)

Die wohl letzte Ausfahrt mit dem Rennrad dieses Jahr weil ich für ein paar Wochen ins Ausland gehe. 
Bestes Wetter erwischt


----------



## seven21 (30. Oktober 2022)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Die wohl letzte Ausfahrt mit dem Rennrad dieses Jahr weil ich für ein paar Wochen ins Ausland gehe.
> Bestes Wetter erwischt


Bei mir dasselbe. Und dann noch das Glück so ein perfektes Wetter zu erwischen. Kurz/Kurz im Allgäu Ende Oktober 

Hat sogar nochmal zu einem 100er gereicht.


----------



## cklein (31. Oktober 2022)

Hier Mal der Goldene Oktober in bewegten Bildern


----------



## Ampelhasser (1. November 2022)

Der Winterpokal macht es möglich. Die 3. Rennrad Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr.


----------



## cklein (1. November 2022)

Ich war heute auch wieder mit dem Rennrad unterwegs und hatte den Croozer hinten dran. Die Family wollte aber in den Wald. Also ging es in den Wald 😂


----------



## useless (5. November 2022)

Heute mal das Dreieck Lübeck-Bad Segeberg-Bad Oldesloe unsicher gemacht. Strahlend blauer Himmel und scharfer Westwind.


Bei Rehhorst ging es Richtung Neuergörs und dann Altengörs.



Die Straßen waren noch leerer als Sonntags. Hinter Altengörs Blick über die Ländereien. Da hinten ist irgendwo Bad Segeberg.



Dann über Seedorf nach Bad Oldesloe. Zuerst gerade.....



....dann hügelig mit vielen Kurven.



Über Rehhorst und Zarpen ging es zurück nach Lübeck, was sich am Horizont mit seinen sieben Türmen schon abzeichnet.



Schöne 70 Kilometer waren es im November.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (5. November 2022)

Toll heute!




Da steigt kein Dampf auf...! Alles in Bewegung.


----------



## Moersracer (6. November 2022)

Der Wind, der Wind 🤪


----------



## stuhli (7. November 2022)

useless schrieb:


> Heute mal das Dreieck Lübeck-Bad Segeberg-Bad Oldesloe unsicher gemacht. Strahlend blauer Himmel und scharfer Westwind.
> Anhang anzeigen 1580483Bei Rehhorst ging es Richtung Neuergörs und dann Altengörs.
> Anhang anzeigen 1580485
> Die Straßen waren noch leerer als Sonntags. Hinter Altengörs Blick über die Ländereien. Da hinten ist irgendwo Bad Segeberg.
> ...


Was ist denn das für ein schönes Rad


----------



## useless (7. November 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein schönes Rad


Guckst Du hier 
Beitrag im Thema 'Zeigt her eure Rennräder! - Teil 2' https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-rennraeder-teil-2.490723/post-18282488


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. November 2022)

Kein Freund vom Fahren im Dunkeln ...


----------



## stuhli (10. November 2022)

NTT - NeckarTalTour




Der Stolz von Heidelberch....die Burch 

weiter der Sonne entgegen mit dem Wind im Rücken.





Rechts ab zum Königstuhl.....heute nicht weil Frühstück war komisch, Vorderreifen unrund mit Luft befüllt, Kette hat gerasselt, ohne @carofem wenig Motivation ....naja bevor ich noch mehr Märchen erzähl gehts weiter. Ein paar Hömes kamen dann doch noch und mir wurde dann auch am Gaiberg brav gehuldigt.




Diamonds are a girls best friend

Glasscherben des Reifens Tod. 
Hatte aber Glück. Die Wolfpack hatten keinen Schnitt, habs daheim untersucht. Ein kurzzeitiger Mitfahrer hatte wohl weniger Fortune. War aber aus Leimen und praktisch schon daheim.Die Strasse war übersät mit Splittern nach Leimen runter und knapp 70 bekommt man drauf. Obiges Bild ein Stück danach.

Da ich ja Triple-R bin, wurde ich kurz vor Heidelberg...äh -berch noch überrascht. 
Raps im November......roch zumindest zart danach, ist aber Senf, der zur Düngung verwendet wird, sobald abgeblüht, lies ich mir sagen. (ham wir wieder was gelernt)




Seckenheim, ab da warens nur noch ca. 5km bis heim.




Glatt vergessen ein Bild von der Fahrraderfinderstadt Mannheim zu machen.


----------



## johnparka (10. November 2022)

Das letzte Bild ist viel zu schön für Mannheim 😁😁


----------



## Fortis76 (10. November 2022)

In Karlsruhe von Herrn Drais wurde das Fahrrad erfunden!


----------



## stuhli (10. November 2022)

Die erste Probefahrt mit seiner Laufmaschine – später von Zeitungen als „Draisine“ bezeichnet – führte von seinem Wohnhaus in den Mannheimer Quadraten (M 1,8) zum etwa 7 km entfernten Schwetzinger Pferdewechselstation – im heutigen Mannheimer Stadtteil Rheinau am Verkehrs-Kreisel Karlsplatz gelegen.
Soweit Zitat aus Wikipedia.
Aber er war ein Karlsruher und somit ist auch klar, warum das mit „Monnem-Bike“ nix wird. Karlruhe ist meines Erachtens fahrradfreundlicher als Mannheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (11. November 2022)

Salzburg is a schens Platz!


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (11. November 2022)

Was für ein schönes Bike!
Ich war auch noch eine kleine Runde radeln. Mit kurzer Hose und dünnen Socken wurde es zum Schluss recht frisch.


----------



## kordesh (13. November 2022)

Heute auch mal wieder auf dem Renner unterwegs gewesen.
Bei 4 Grad gestartete und für ☕️ 🍰 dann bei 13 grad draußen in der Sonne gesessen. Verrückt!…

Sind bis an den nördlichen Rand vom Ruhgebiet gekommen:









Dann Schloss geguckt 





Und auf der anderen Seite ne Stärkung abgeholt.


----------



## Moersracer (13. November 2022)

2 Matjesbrötchen in Venlo mit viel Novembersonne🤗


----------



## synlos (13. November 2022)

Lange Schatten schon um 12:30h. Auweia...
Kaiserwetter allenthalben! 😍


----------



## famagoer (13. November 2022)

Salzburger Seen-Tour.

Start in Elsbethen entlang der Salzach und weiter nach Eugendorf. 

Mondsee ist der erste der 5 Seen der heutigen Tour:





Anfangs richtig kalt und feucht mit unter 10 Grad wirds schnell wärmer, das Aethos fährt einfach himmlisch und unglaublich komfortabel. 

Weiter zum Attersee, ein Stück entgegen der "King of the Lake"-Strecke. 





Dann der Abzweig hinauf Richtung Schwarzensee, feinste geschotterte Forststraße mit teilweise 23% Steigung. Manchmal überwiegt die Freude über die Scham, eine Gravelkurbel am Rennrad zu fahren (bis Jänner zumindest). 






Oben dann die Belohnung: Richtig gemütliches Plateau, noch saftig grüne Wiese im November (!) und flotte Schotterpassage. 





... und weiter zum Schwarzensee. Licht-Schatten-Spiele und ewig lange Schatten im viel zu warmen Herbst:





Schnelle Abfahrt runter Richtung Wolfgangsee, langsam kommt der Hunger. Natürlich alles geschlossen, keine Chance. Dafür aber lange gemütliche Straßen - hab ich schon erwähnt, dass das Aethos echt eine fette Portion Komfort hat? 





Griaß di, Wolfgang! 





Abschließend ein Blick zurück zum Wolfgangsee - immer wieder atemberaubend mit Zwölferhorn rechts und dem berühmten Schafberg links. 










Am Ende hatte doch noch eine Tankstelle offen. Ich muss einen zart unterkühlten Eindruck auf den Wart gemacht haben - die Triple-Leberkäsesemmel war genau das (un)richtige. 






Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moersracer (16. November 2022)

Heute mal ein bissel Kachelsammeln


----------



## Moersracer (18. November 2022)

Und das Kacheln geht weiter👍


----------



## Moersracer (26. November 2022)

Und die Hölle gibt es doch😁


----------



## Moersracer (10. Dezember 2022)

Was das heute kalt 🥶


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (11. Dezember 2022)

Nicht heute oder gestern... Aber die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Quantum... Ein Traum das gute Stück. 
Der LRS muss noch gegen was adäquates von Campa getauscht werden. 

Aber ansonsten bin ich wunschlos zufrieden. Die ersten grossen Touren sind auch schon erledigt und für das nächste Jahr geplant.


----------



## stuhli (11. Dezember 2022)

Bei Interesse hätte ich noch einen Campa Eurus Radsatz hier. Kann gerne aktuelle Bilder machen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2022)

Letzte Runde für das Cinelli in diesem Jahr.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Dezember 2022)

Da setzt man sich extra nicht auf den Crosser, um nicht allzu siffig zu Hause anzukommen, und dann sowas ... 













Moersracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1599795


Auf wie viele Jahreskilometer kommt man bei so vielen Hundertern? Also dass es mehr als 10.000 sind, ist mir klar


----------



## Moersracer (24. Dezember 2022)

@lupus_bhg

Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es noch die 19.000 km Marke zu reißen 🤗


----------



## stuhli (24. Dezember 2022)

Erster Testritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (25. Dezember 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Erster Testritt
> Anhang anzeigen 1607363Anhang anzeigen 1607364



Schick - Was ist das für ein Rennrad? Größe?


----------



## stuhli (25. Dezember 2022)

@mrwulf Ein Isaac Boson in XL.


----------



## mrwulf (25. Dezember 2022)

90km Runde bei feinstem grauen Nebelwetter … Platz schaffen für noch mehr Kekse 🥳


----------



## stuhli (27. Dezember 2022)

Moersracer schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es noch die 19.000 km Marke zu reißen 🤗


Boah....ich hab die Hälfte und somit mein selbstgestecktes Ziel knapp verpasst.   Das zweite  Halbjahr war aber nix irgendwie und jetzt hock ich auch noch mit Erkältung blöd daheim


----------



## Moersracer (27. Dezember 2022)

Die Höhenmeter könnten mehr sein. Aber hier am Niederrhein ist es sehr flach


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2022)

Moersracer schrieb:


> Die Höhenmeter könnten mehr sein. Aber hier am Niederrhein ist es sehr flach
> Anhang anzeigen 1608662


Ist doch top! 👍

Hier im Taunus läuft gerade die Taunustaler X-Mas Höhenbattle. 
Ich bin da aktuell außen vor, weil '22 einfach nicht mein Jahr war und die Motivation tot ist, aber die Kollegen rocken hier täglich zwischen 4000-6000hm (Stand gestern). Aktuell haben noch nicht alle hochgeladen. Da kommt noch was....


----------



## famagoer (30. Dezember 2022)

Wieder ein paar Eindrücke aus dem wunderschönen Salzburg:

Rauf Richtung Festung #1




Blick vom Mönchsberg über die Stadt zum Kapuzinerberg




Runter zur Salzach, dann erneut hurting rauftreten zum Mönchsberg #2








Wunderbarer Blick über die Stadt 




Runter Richtung Leopoldskron und vorbei am Schloss - im Winter alles extrem ruhig und gemütlich:








An der Glan entlang 




... und abschließend noch vorbei am Zoo Hellbrunn, unser aller Altvordere besuchen





Gut wors!


----------



## Fortis76 (30. Dezember 2022)

Am Mittwoch war ich auch mal wieder unterwegs


----------



## famagoer (30. Dezember 2022)

Bei 400km kommen ja allein über die Kanaldeckel 380Hm zusammen! 

Respekt zu der Tour! 🍾


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (30. Dezember 2022)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch war ich auch mal wieder unterwegs
> Anhang anzeigen 1610465
> Anhang anzeigen 1610468
> Anhang anzeigen 1610477


Schön übern Rheindamm auch....Schaff ich von Mannheim aus gern bis Germersheim und wieder zurück aber nur 1fach 
Seh ich das richtig, dass Ihr die Runde 2mal gedreht habt?


----------



## Fortis76 (30. Dezember 2022)

Nein wir sind viemal gefahren. Die Kumpels mit Garmin hatten 900hm.


----------



## stuhli (30. Dezember 2022)

Stimmt 4x100 sind 400
Bin halt schon ein Mathegenie


----------



## swift daddy (1. Januar 2023)

Neujahrsausfahrt bei frühlingshaften Bedingungen, Obernai, Mont National


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2023)

🍀 Frohes Neues noch in die Runde!!
Auf eine gesunde, unfallfreie & gute Saison. 🍀

Hier, kurz vorm Jahreswechsel, auf dem Weg zum 3. Taunustaler-Höhenmeter-Battle von Weihnachten bis Silvester.




Ich selbst war krank und nur zum Motivieren vor Ort.





Nur Verrückte am Start gewesen (positiv!!) 🥴🤪.
In Summe sind 464901 Hm gesammelt worden. 
Gewonnen hat eine Bekannte, die quasi einen Vollzeitjob aus dem Radfahren gemacht hat. 🙈
Fieses Wetter mit Sturm und Regen erforderte mehrfaches Wechseln der Radkleidung.
Monotones hoch/runter, was echt ein gutes Mindset erfordert. 
Mal wieder toll veranstaltet von den TAUNUSTALERN. 

Grober Auszug der Werte  von Tag 1 - 8
(Namen weggeschnitten)


----------



## famagoer (2. Januar 2023)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 🍀 Frohes Neues noch in die Runde!!
> Auf eine gesunde, unfallfreie & gute Saison. 🍀
> 
> Hier, kurz vorm Jahreswechsel, auf dem Weg zum 3. Taunustaler-Höhenmeter-Battle von Weihnachten bis Silvester.
> ...


Brutale Leistungen, chapeau - v.a. im Winter 4.200, 6.007, 5.810 Hm zu fahren, ... irre!

Danke auch für Deine beiden Zitate in der Signatur, genau mein Style!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2023)

famagoer schrieb:


> Brutale Leistungen, chapeau - v.a. im Winter 4.200, 6.007, 5.810 Hm zu fahren, ... irre!
> 
> Danke auch für Deine beiden Zitate in der Signatur, genau mein Style!


😉🍺

VG


----------

